# Ma come si fa???



## Old laretta (17 Giugno 2009)

Buongiorno a tutti,
sono qui per raccontarvi la mia storia.Una stria triste,fatta di mille errori e con una fine tutt'altro che imprevista.
E' iniziato tutto circa due anni fa...io sono quasi alla fine degli studi, ho un fidanzato meraviglioso,amici,una bella famiglia....ma sembra che a me non basti. Entro in una chat,conosco un uomo...mi coinvolge immediatamente e decido di cedere...Lui è il classico tipo che ne cambia una al giorno ma a me va bene così...quello deve essere solo uno svago,una parentesi non impegnativa simile ad una già capitata in passato. Sono forte,mi dico,gestirò tutto al meglio. Continuiamo a vederci...a letto provo cose mai provate prima e lui mi dice di essersi innamorato di me...Ma come credere ad uno così??Tengo cmq le distanze ma alla fine cedo amnch'io al sentimento e lì le cose peggiorano..Cominciano le gelosie (da entrambe le parti), diventiamo ossessivi l'uno con l'altra...io di più per la verità e i miei dubbi aumentano sempre più.Più vado avanti più non mi fido di lui,viste le bugue che mi racconta ma non mi importa quante lacrime verso,io lo voglio tenere legato a me a qualsiasi costo. In qualche momento di lucidità provo a lasciarlo perchè ormai non vivo più,ho perso la serenità,l'interesse per tutto il mondo che mi circonda...ma niente ci ricasco continuamente. In queste ultime settimane si fa sentire sempre meno...ma quando lo fa usa parole stupende che mi illudono e poi sparisce nuovamente.Ieri gli ho detto addio per sms...cioè con la stessa vigliaccheria che lui mi ha riservato in questi anni...nessuna risposta.C'è una parte di me che prega che non mi risp più perchè voglio stare con il mio ragazzo e liberarmi di questa ossessione perchè di questo si tratta.Un'altra parte di me - a livello inconscio-vorrebbe che mi cercasse ancora...lo desidera ancora come chi è in astinenza cerca la sua droga.....ma come si fa??????Se mi avessero detto che con il carattere forte che ho sarei potuta cadere in una trappola del genere non ci avrei mai creduto.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> sono qui per raccontarvi la mia storia.Una stria triste,fatta di mille errori e con una fine tutt'altro che imprevista.
> E' iniziato tutto circa due anni fa...io sono quasi alla fine degli studi, ho un fidanzato meraviglioso,amici,una bella famiglia....ma sembra che a me non basti. Entro in una chat,conosco un uomo...mi coinvolge immediatamente e decido di cedere...Lui è il classico tipo che ne cambia una al giorno ma a me va bene così...quello deve essere solo uno svago,una parentesi non impegnativa simile ad una già capitata in passato. Sono forte,mi dico,gestirò tutto al meglio. Continuiamo a vederci...a letto provo cose mai provate prima e lui mi dice di essersi innamorato di me...Ma come credere ad uno così??Tengo cmq le distanze ma alla fine cedo amnch'io al sentimento e lì le cose peggiorano..Cominciano le gelosie (da entrambe le parti), diventiamo ossessivi l'uno con l'altra...io di più per la verità e i miei dubbi aumentano sempre più.Più vado avanti più non mi fido di lui,viste le bugue che mi racconta ma non mi importa quante lacrime verso,io lo voglio tenere legato a me a qualsiasi costo. In qualche momento di lucidità provo a lasciarlo perchè ormai non vivo più,ho perso la serenità,l'interesse per tutto il mondo che mi circonda...ma niente ci ricasco continuamente. In queste ultime settimane si fa sentire sempre meno...ma quando lo fa usa parole stupende che mi illudono e poi sparisce nuovamente.Ieri gli ho detto addio per sms...cioè con la stessa vigliaccheria che lui mi ha riservato in questi anni...nessuna risposta.C'è una parte di me che prega che non mi risp più perchè voglio stare con il mio ragazzo e liberarmi di questa ossessione perchè di questo si tratta.Un'altra parte di me - a livello inconscio-vorrebbe che mi cercasse ancora...lo desidera ancora come chi è in astinenza cerca la sua droga.....ma come si fa??????Se mi avessero detto che con il carattere forte che ho sarei potuta cadere in una trappola del genere non ci avrei mai creduto.


benvenuta
spero non ti chiami
e se chiama non rispondere
ci proverà ancora qualche volta e poi smetterà
e tu ricomincia a vivere

e come prima mossa della tua nuova vita
lascia quel disgraziato del tuo ragazzo
che evidentemente non ti da quello che cerchi
(altrimenti non l'avresti tradito, perdipiù 2 volte)
ma che potrebbe far felice un'altra 
ed essere più felice e meno ramificato che con te


----------



## Grande82 (17 Giugno 2009)

Laretta, benvenuta innanzitutto.
non ti dirò cose razionali, sei bravissima a dirle da te.
ti farò due domande, sperando tu risponda senza freni, perchè qui non c'è da proteggersi, ma da capirsi: 
1- perchè hai scritto in una chat?
2- perchè scrivi qui?


----------



## Old laretta (17 Giugno 2009)

Ti rispondo con assoluta sincerità:
1.lo scrivere in una chat è stato un gioco..non ci ero mai entrata e volevo capire che gente la frequentasse....puro svago,davvero....che poi ovviamente mi è sfuggito di mano!
2.scrivo qui perchè solo parlando con degli sconosciuti posso dire davvero quello che ho dentro....ho provato a sfogarmi con un'amica,ama finivo per filtrare i miei racconti per paura di deluderla...di sfatare l'immagine della "donna con gli attributi"che gli atri hanno di me.E poi chi non mi conosce non può che essere obiettivo nel consigliarmi...


----------



## Grande82 (17 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Ti rispondo con assoluta sincerità:
> 1.lo scrivere in una chat è stato un gioco..non ci ero mai entrata e volevo capire che gente la frequentasse....puro svago,davvero....che poi ovviamente mi è sfuggito di mano!
> 2.scrivo qui perchè solo parlando con degli sconosciuti posso dire davvero quello che ho dentro....ho provato a sfogarmi con un'amica,ama finivo per filtrare i miei racconti per paura di deluderla...di sfatare l'immagine della "donna con gli attributi"che gli atri hanno di me.E poi chi non mi conosce non può che essere obiettivo nel consigliarmi...


io credo che
1- sei arrivata alla chat per ucire da una realtà soffocante.... e quella realtà da brava ragazza con gli attributi è ancora lì....
2- sei arrivata qui perchè sei stanca non solo della realtà soffocante ma anche della sua negazione..... 
Rinnovo il benvenuta, ci sarà da parlare se ti va!!!
Diciamo che molte cose che scrivi le capisco.
ora però scappo, scriverò in seguito!


----------



## Old laretta (17 Giugno 2009)

L'unica cosa che so ora è che sto male....e so anche di meritarmelo. Non posso prendermela con nessuno,nemmeno con lui....doveva farmi un cartello per farmi capire che mi prendeva per i fondelli??Gli elementi per capirlo erano innumerevoli e tutti sotto i miei occhi...Ho voluto farmi del male consciamente e gratuitamente...ora è giusto pagarne le conseguenze...Tutto questo dolore passerà,lo so.Spero solo che accada presto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che so ora è che sto male....e so anche di meritarmelo. Non posso prendermela con nessuno,nemmeno con lui....doveva farmi un cartello per farmi capire che mi prendeva per i fondelli??Gli elementi per capirlo erano innumerevoli e tutti sotto i miei occhi...Ho voluto farmi del male consciamente e gratuitamente...ora è giusto pagarne le conseguenze...Tutto questo dolore passerà,lo so.Spero solo che accada presto.


 Mi domando perché attribuisci la causa del tuo dolore a lui invece che a te stessa, visto che il dolore te lo sei andato a cercare e lo hai costruito con impegno...

La balla della chat che era un gioco raccontala alla tua amica ...se è un gioco non si arriva a dire zozzerie e poi a incontrarsi con il chattaro...


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi domando perché attribuisci la causa del tuo dolore a lui invece che a te stessa, visto che il dolore te lo sei andato a cercare e lo hai costruito con impegno...
> 
> *La balla della chat che era un gioco raccontala alla tua amica ...se è un gioco non si arriva a dire zozzerie e poi a incontrarsi con il chattaro*...


si dicevano zozzerie??  

	
	
		
		
	


	




persa, sei tornata in formissima


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si dicevano zozzerie??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naaahhh!
si declamavano poesie
è per questo che si sono voluti incontrare
per vedere com'era declamarsele dal vivo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si dicevano zozzerie??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Suppongo...



Grazie ...son troppo in forma ...mi son messa a dieta ...conto di esser presentabile per natale...


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Suppongo...
> 
> 
> 
> Grazie ...son troppo in forma ...mi son messa a dieta ...*conto di esser presentabile per natale...*
















   io mi do tempo fino a capodanno


----------



## Old laretta (17 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi domando perché attribuisci la causa del tuo dolore a lui invece che a te stessa, visto che il dolore te lo sei andato a cercare e lo hai costruito con impegno...
> 
> La balla della chat che era un gioco raccontala alla tua amica ...se è un gioco non si arriva a dire zozzerie e poi a incontrarsi con il chattaro...


Forse non mi sono spiegata...la colpa la attribuisco solo a me...ho fatto tutto consciamente sapendo a cosa andavo incontro!Infatti ce l'ho con me stessa...e questo mi fa stare ancora peggio.
Sulla chat ho detto chiaramente che è INIZIATA come un gioco che è degenerata in altro. Se fosse rimasta un gioco non avrei mai incontrato quell'uomo.
Spero di essere stata più chiara.


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegata...la colpa la attribuisco solo a me...ho fatto tutto consciamente sapendo a cosa andavo incontro!Infatti ce l'ho con me stessa...e questo mi fa stare ancora peggio.
> Sulla chat ho detto chiaramente che è INIZIATA come un gioco che è degenerata in altro. Se fosse rimasta un gioco non avrei mai incontrato quell'uomo.
> Spero di essere stata più chiara.


quando la vita è un insuccesso
smetti di piangere e infila la testa nel .................


----------



## Verena67 (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola bellissimo spot!

Laretta benvenuta! Se avrai la pazienza di stare con noi (che siamo criticoni, pesanti, etc. etc.) capirai che quello che ti è successo è estremamente comune.

Io penso tu abbia un gran bisogno di aria pura: per farlo liberati delle due carcasse sentimentali (il fidanzato e il chattarolo), e riparti DA TE!

Baci!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegata...la colpa la attribuisco solo a me...ho fatto tutto consciamente sapendo a cosa andavo incontro!Infatti ce l'ho con me stessa...e questo mi fa stare ancora peggio.
> Sulla chat ho detto chiaramente che è INIZIATA come un gioco che è degenerata in altro. Se fosse rimasta un gioco non avrei mai incontrato quell'uomo.
> Spero di essere stata più chiara.


Quello che non hai ancora capito è che hai fatto consciamente delle cose senza la consapevolezza del perché le facevi.
Se non sei d'accordo allora ti insulti da sola.


----------



## Old laretta (17 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quello che non hai ancora capito è che hai fatto consciamente dele cose senza la consapevolezza del perché le facevi.
> Se non sei d'accordo allora ti insulti da sola.


Sono d'accordo si...Non so come sia potuto succedere,ma devo uscirne,questo è certo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo si...Non so come sia potuto succedere,ma devo uscirne,questo è certo.


 Ti è già stato dato un ottimo consiglio da Verena: ricomincia da TE.
Non cercare nelll'altro e nel sesso la conferma del tuo valore.
Lascia perdere questi uomini che hai usato (e ti hanno usata...uno almeno).


----------



## Old reale (17 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> sono qui per raccontarvi la mia storia.Una stria triste,fatta di mille errori e con una fine tutt'altro che imprevista.
> E' iniziato tutto circa due anni fa...io sono quasi alla fine degli studi, ho un fidanzato meraviglioso,amici,una bella famiglia....ma sembra che a me non basti. Entro in una chat,conosco un uomo...mi coinvolge immediatamente e decido di cedere...Lui è il classico tipo che ne cambia una al giorno ma a me va bene così...quello deve essere solo uno svago,una parentesi non impegnativa simile ad una già capitata in passato. Sono forte,mi dico,gestirò tutto al meglio. Continuiamo a vederci...a letto provo cose mai provate prima e lui mi dice di essersi innamorato di me...Ma come credere ad uno così??Tengo cmq le distanze ma alla fine cedo amnch'io al sentimento e lì le cose peggiorano..Cominciano le gelosie (da entrambe le parti), diventiamo ossessivi l'uno con l'altra...io di più per la verità e i miei dubbi aumentano sempre più.Più vado avanti più non mi fido di lui,viste le bugue che mi racconta ma non mi importa quante lacrime verso,io lo voglio tenere legato a me a qualsiasi costo. In qualche momento di lucidità provo a lasciarlo perchè ormai non vivo più,ho perso la serenità,l'interesse per tutto il mondo che mi circonda...ma niente ci ricasco continuamente. In queste ultime settimane si fa sentire sempre meno...ma quando lo fa usa parole stupende che mi illudono e poi sparisce nuovamente.Ieri gli ho detto addio per sms...cioè con la stessa vigliaccheria che lui mi ha riservato in questi anni...nessuna risposta.C'è una parte di me che prega che non mi risp più perchè voglio stare con il mio ragazzo e liberarmi di questa ossessione perchè di questo si tratta.Un'altra parte di me - a livello inconscio-vorrebbe che mi cercasse ancora...lo desidera ancora come chi è in astinenza cerca la sua droga.....ma come si fa??????Se mi avessero detto che con il carattere forte che ho sarei potuta cadere in una trappola del genere non ci avrei mai creduto.


* HO* UN FIDANZATO MERAVIGLIOSO?
esco che sennò finisce male...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

Laretta come ti capisco... scommetto che lui e' molto piu' grande di te!


----------



## lale75 (17 Giugno 2009)

Ti capisco anch'io, ho usato lo stesso sistema, il sms, per troncare con quella merd..cia del ganzo...o meglio, lui aveva già scaricato me ma continuava a smenarla con frasi romantiche ed innamorate su quanto fosse difficile star senza di me, così nel caso gli fosse servita la seconda botta ero lì pronta. Laretta, dimentica, davvero, o almeno imponiti di farlo. La lontananza è la migliore medicina in questi casi e poi, se lui non si farà più sentire, avrai la misura reale di cosa lo legava a te


----------



## Old laretta (17 Giugno 2009)

E' più grande di me si...Cmq mi rincuora sapere che non sono una matta totale e che,pur nel mio enorme sbaglio,c'è qualcuno che mi capisce! Mi dispiace solo che forse questa comprensione deriva dal fatto di avre vissuto una vicenda simile! Mi imporrò di dimenticare. Tutto passa...prima o poi.


----------



## Bruja (17 Giugno 2009)

*....*



laretta ha detto:


> E' più grande di me si...Cmq mi rincuora sapere che non sono una matta totale e che,pur nel mio enorme sbaglio,c'è qualcuno che mi capisce! Mi dispiace solo che forse questa comprensione deriva dal fatto di avre vissuto una vicenda simile! Mi imporrò di dimenticare. Tutto passa...prima o poi.


Le domande che ti hanno fatto, la risposte che ti sono state date e quello che tu hai  detto in conseguenza fanno parte di un copione abbastanza scontato.
Nulla di personale ma quando si arriva ad una forma così forte di trasporto verso una persona, difficile sostenere che ci si é fatti prendere la mano. Tu hai espresso abbastanza chiaramente che eri consapevole delle cose che avvenivano MENTRE avvenivano, ma ti sei lasciata andare.
Quanto all'entrare casualmente in chat, all'incontrare casualmente chi chatta ed al lasciarsi andare in modo profondo a questo "gioco", difficile dire che sia avvenuto senza una connivenza graduale e consapevole... certe "trascendenze" le si applicano quando davvero il libero arbitrio é assente, e non mi sembra questo il caso.
Insomma hai voluto giocare una mano d'azzardo con la vita, hai pagato il piatto ed ora ti spiace di averne tanto disagio.
Io ne approfitterei per capire che il tuo meraviglioso fidanzato forse non ti bastava e che la chattata é stata figlia di una voglia di evadere, di prendere una boccata di aria diversa (pazienza se é stata mefitica).
La sola domanda che ti devi porre non é se rispondere a quel professionista della chat, in caso si rifaccia vivo, ma cosa veramente vuoi dalla vita e come il tuo fidanzato possa inserirsi in questo quadro.
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Giugno 2009)

*se il riferimento*

è alla repressione in atto contro la libera informazione, potremmo firmarla: vicarius filii dei silvio berlusconi.

*Datemi sei righe scritte dal più onesto degli uomini, e vi troverò una qualche cosa sufficiente a farlo impiccare.
A. du Plessis Richelieu*


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2009)

*Laretta*

Io m'incazzerei e di brutto con chi ti ha detto o fatto credere di aver un  carattere forte.....forse hai tante qualità tranne che un carattere forte....!!


----------



## Amoremio (18 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io m'incazzerei e di brutto con chi ti ha detto o fatto credere di aver un  carattere forte.....forse hai tante qualità tranne che un carattere forte....!!


scusa, chi gliel'ha detto?


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2009)

*Amor*

Qualcuno credo....magari ha deciso lei di aver un carattere forte?Meglio ricredersi.....!!


----------



## Old danut (18 Giugno 2009)

Di certo se avesse avuto il carattere forte non avrebbe tradito. Mi spiace Laretta, ma davvero forse ddevi fare un lavoro dentro di te. Per me tu ti sei innamorata di questa tua immagine di carattere forte che fai vedere e questo magari ti va un poco stretto, alla fine hai fatto quello che era nella tua deb ole natura fare ma non vuoi ammettere che tu hai dei problemi.


----------



## Grande82 (18 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> E' più grande di me si...Cmq mi rincuora sapere che non sono una matta totale e che,pur nel mio enorme sbaglio,c'è qualcuno che mi capisce! Mi dispiace solo che forse questa comprensione deriva dal fatto di avre vissuto una vicenda simile! Mi imporrò di dimenticare. Tutto passa...prima o poi.


 dimenticare non risolve.
porsi domande, indagarsi, scavare, chiudere delle porte, anche dolorose... .questo fa andare oltre.... 
dimenticare è solo il preludio per il prossimo.
sono arrivata come te, negando il coinvolgimento sentimentale, negando i problemi nella mia relazione, sperando che bastasse dimenticare.... 
non basta...


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi domando perché attribuisci la causa del tuo dolore a lui invece che a te stessa, visto che il dolore te lo sei andato a cercare e lo hai costruito con impegno...
> 
> La balla della chat che era un gioco raccontala alla tua amica ...se è un gioco non si arriva a dire *zozzerie* e poi a incontrarsi con il chattaro...


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2009)

*Comunque?*

Cosa vorresti? Che lui ti giurasse eterno amore, ti fosse fedele e diventasse il fidanzato ufficiale? Sicura che poi non ti stancheresti?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


>


Tu immagini disquisizioni letterarie?


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu immagini disquisizioni letterarie?


Why not?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Why not?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (18 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io m'incazzerei e di brutto con chi ti ha detto o fatto credere di aver un carattere forte.....forse hai tante qualità tranne che un carattere forte....!!


 
quoto....


laretta... nn hai un carattere forte... visto quello che ti è successo...

oscuro....

moltissimi confondono l'aggresività con la forza....

tu no.... ergo...

oscuro for president.....


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


Mai incontrato uomini intellettualmente stimolanti in chat?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mai incontrato uomini intellettualmente stimolanti in chat?


 Non frequento chat.
Dubito che uomini stimolanti frequentino le chat.
Ma parlo senza cognizione.
Comunque difficile che trovi un uomo intellettualmente stimolante ...in ogni caso non trovo stimolanti quelli che trovi tu...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma nello specifico, per come si è sviluppata la storia, mi sembra che si sia trattato di un rapporto erotico che per lei si è evoluto in un sentimento ...di relazione intellettuale non ne ha parlato.


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Why not?


inizio a crederti mk.
tu sei davvero così.
cmq io che sono orridamente realista ti dico che si chiamano teleseghe


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non frequento chat.
> Dubito che uomini stimolanti frequentino le chat.
> Ma parlo senza cognizione.
> Comunque difficile che trovi un uomo intellettualmente stimolante ...in ogni caso non trovo stimolanti quelli che trovi tu...
> ...


Andiamo oltre le questioni private che non mi sembra il caso. Comunque non mi sembra che siano andati subito sull'hard, o no?

ps e anche se fosse?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (18 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> inizio a crederti mk.
> tu sei davvero così.
> cmq io che sono orridamente realista ti dico che si chiamano teleseghe


 
la telesega di tognazzi era uno spasso.... ed un arte....


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> la telesega di tognazzi era uno spasso.... ed un arte....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Andiamo oltre le questioni private che non mi sembra il caso. Comunque non mi sembra che siano andati subito sull'hard, o no?
> 
> ps e anche se fosse?


 Quali questioni private?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io mi riferivo a Chen...che mi ha sempre stimolato ...ma non intellettualmente...

Io l'ho interpretata così e l'interessata non mi ha smentito ...poi si può pure ipotizzare che lui fosse un fine poeta (ma non molto coerente poi nel comportamento) o che discutessero di teologia...


----------



## Old Loscma1 (18 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


>


 
il primo nostro punto di incontro....

sono commosso....


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> il primo nostro punto di incontro....
> 
> sono commosso....


 
dillo a me!!!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (18 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> dillo a me!!!


 
perdonami.... ti chiedo umilmente scusa...

chi comprende gli insegnamente del maestro tognazzi....

merita IL RISPETTO..... a vita....


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non frequento chat.
> Dubito che uomini stimolanti frequentino le chat.
> Ma parlo senza cognizione.
> * Comunque difficile che trovi un uomo intellettualmente stimolante ...in ogni caso non trovo stimolanti quelli che trovi tu... *
> ...






















olla là olla lè


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quali questioni private?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poeti coerenti ce ne stanno pochini eh... 

E in cosa ti stimolava Chen?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Poeti coerenti ce ne stanno pochini eh...
> 
> E in cosa ti stimolava Chen?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (18 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Poeti coerenti ce ne stanno pochini eh...
> 
> E in cosa ti stimolava Chen?


 
questa è bella tosta.....


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


dai persichè, su.
in cosa ti stimolava?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dai persichè, su.
> in cosa ti stimolava?


 Ho risposto...


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho risposto...


un piccolo imodium?


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2009)

*Loscma*

Grazie....ma i ruoli dirigenziali...non mi gustano...!!Preferisco star dietro le quinte e calare la mannaya al momento opportuno!!!


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> un piccolo imodium?








   credevo si stessero facendo disquisizioni intellettuali...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho risposto...


che abuso di emoticon...bastava questa no?


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> credevo si stessero facendo disquisizioni intellettuali...


mk, stai distraendoti troppo!!


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mk, stai distraendoti troppo!!


Sarà l'estate...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> credevo si stessero facendo disquisizioni intellettuali...








E' una battuta vero?

Siam partiti da una tizia che ha avuto una relazione di solo sesso (poi lei avrebbe voluto altro, ma lui no) partita da una chat e io ho dedotto che fosse un rapporto erotico.
Tu hai voluto supporre (contro ogni evidenza della storia) che potesse essere un rapporto intellettuale.
Ti ho risposto che non ci credevo e con una battuta su chen ...di quale disquisizione intellettuale stai parlando? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma se la sezione disquisizioni culturali è stata aperta su mia richiesta con l'obiettivo (fallito) di levare dal confessionale citazioni filosofiche (sempre le stesse tre frasi, tra l'altro) o letterarie (che c'entravano come i cavoli a merenda?!!!) ...come puoi pensare che io voglia discutere del valore stimolante di chen?
Ti ho illustrato come mi stimolava.


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti ho illustrato come mi stimolava.


Era proprio di questo che parlavo.


----------



## Old laretta (18 Giugno 2009)

Fermo restando che, pur non condividendone alcune, accetto e rispetto le opinioni di tutti ( altrimenti non avrei nemmeno scritto su questo forum), ci tengo a precisare solo due cose:
1. la storia del carattere forte non me l'ha inculcata nessuno e nemmeno me la sono cucita io addosso come motivo di vanto o di chissacchè. Evidentemente se gli atri mi hanno riconosciuto questo tipo di carattere è legato al modo con cui ho sempre affrontato i dispiaceri e le difficoltà della vita, anche quando la soluzione più semplice sarebbe stata estremamente diversa rispetto a quella che alla fine ho adottato. Ma è anche vero che davanti a questa esperienza mi sono dimostrata debole, al punto di non essere capace di gestire in modo sano e corretto le mie relazione interpersonali. Ecco, visto i precedenti, mi ha stupito scoprire di avere una componente caratteriale così debole...credo che sia umano il mio smarrimento, ma lavorerò su me stessa.
2. se si fosse trattato di disquisizioni virtuali di natura esclusivamente sessuale di certo non avrei nemmeno iniziato quella storia...e non perchè sono una santarella moralista che disdegna il sesso...a tutti piace,me compresa. Se avessi voluto una storia da una botta e via non mi sarei di certo impegolata in un ginepraio del genere, ma avrei ceduto alle avances che a me-come a tutte le donne di questo mondo-vengono avanzate nella vita di tutti i giorni. Sono state le emozioni che questa persona mi ha trasmesso anche solo dietro un telefono a farmi cedere. Se fosse stata solo un'esigenza sessuale a farmi arrivare a questo punto mi sarei fatta una gran pena...questo è certo.


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Se fosse stata solo un'esigenza sessuale a farmi arrivare a questo punto mi sarei fatta una gran pena...questo è certo.


capita eh??


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> se si fosse trattato di disquisizioni virtuali di natura esclusivamente sessuale di certo non avrei nemmeno iniziato quella storia...e non perchè sono una santarella moralista che disdegna il sesso...a tutti piace,me compresa. Se avessi voluto una storia da una botta e via non mi sarei di certo impegolata in un ginepraio del genere, ma *avrei ceduto alle avances che a me-come a tutte le donne di questo mondo-vengono avanzate nella vita di tutti i giorni*. Sono state le emozioni che questa persona mi ha trasmesso anche solo dietro un telefono a farmi cedere.


Ecco... Ma che cosa pensi di fare adesso?


----------



## Old mannaja (18 Giugno 2009)

*Mk*

Nulla....!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Fermo restando che, pur non condividendone alcune, accetto e rispetto le opinioni di tutti ( altrimenti non avrei nemmeno scritto su questo forum), ci tengo a precisare solo due cose:
> 1. la storia del carattere forte non me l'ha inculcata nessuno e nemmeno me la sono cucita io addosso come motivo di vanto o di chissacchè. Evidentemente se gli atri mi hanno riconosciuto questo tipo di carattere è legato al modo con cui ho sempre affrontato i dispiaceri e le difficoltà della vita, anche quando la soluzione più semplice sarebbe stata estremamente diversa rispetto a quella che alla fine ho adottato. Ma è anche vero che davanti a questa esperienza mi sono dimostrata debole, al punto di non essere capace di gestire in modo sano e corretto le mie relazione interpersonali. Ecco, visto i precedenti, mi ha stupito scoprire di avere una componente caratteriale così debole...credo che sia umano il mio smarrimento, ma lavorerò su me stessa.
> 2. se si fosse trattato di disquisizioni virtuali di natura esclusivamente sessuale di certo non avrei nemmeno iniziato quella storia...e non perchè sono una santarella moralista che disdegna il sesso...a tutti piace,me compresa. Se avessi voluto una storia da una botta e via non mi sarei di certo impegolata in un ginepraio del genere, ma avrei ceduto alle avances che a me-come a tutte le donne di questo mondo-vengono avanzate nella vita di tutti i giorni. *Sono state le emozioni che questa persona mi ha trasmesso anche solo dietro un telefono a farmi cedere*. Se fosse stata solo un'esigenza sessuale a farmi arrivare a questo punto mi sarei fatta una gran pena...questo è certo.


E su cosa si basavano le cose che ti creavano emozioni?

Che il sesso sia solo sesso non so chi ci crede.


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E su cosa si basavano le cose che ti creavano emozioni?
> 
> Che il sesso sia solo sesso non so chi ci crede.


L'essere desiderata. E' quello che ogni donna vuole o no?


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2009)

*...........*

Anche solo dietro.....ecco!!!


----------



## Old laretta (18 Giugno 2009)

mannaja ha detto:


> Nulla....!!


 Se per te il fatto che oggi ho lasciato il mio fidanzato e ho intenzione di rimanere sola fino a quando non capirò davvero che cosa voglio dalla vita significa nulla...hai ragione!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Se per te il fatto che oggi ho lasciato il mio fidanzato e ho intenzione di rimanere sola fino a quando non capirò davvero che cosa voglio dalla vita significa nulla...hai ragione!


brava, hai fatto la cosa giusta


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2009)

*Asu*

Vediamo quanto dura...e vediamo se al fidnazatino ha detto il perchè....!!


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vediamo quanto dura...e vediamo se al fidnazatino ha detto il perchè....!!


Ci sarebbe bisogno di spiegare la rava e la fava? Dai Oscuro su...


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vediamo quanto dura...e vediamo se al fidnazatino ha detto il perchè....!!


acqua verrà se Dio vorrà


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vediamo quanto dura...e vediamo se al fidnazatino ha detto il perchè....!!


non è necessario spiegare perchè.
L'ha lasciato no?


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2009)

*Mk*

Sulla fava potrei provarci io sulla rava non so!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sulla fava potrei provarci io sulla rava non so!!!





















secondo me anche sulla fava avresti difficoltà


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sulla fava potrei provarci io sulla rava non so!!!




















   me la sono cercata, uff


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2009)

*Asudem*

Ti lascio senza perchè?Sarebbe stato opportuno dirgli perchè.......o no?


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti lascio senza perchè?Sarebbe stato opportuno dirgli perchè.......o no?


lasciare è un pò come morire...
e chi vende non è più suo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> L'essere desiderata. E' quello che ogni donna vuole o no?


 Non credo ...se no basta fare un giro in metropolitana...


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti lascio senza perchè?Sarebbe stato opportuno dirgli perchè.......o no?


Come distruggere l'orgoglio maschile, no, non si fa...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti lascio senza perchè?Sarebbe stato opportuno dirgli perchè.......o no?


se lo scopo era lasciarlo ( e in questo caso lo considero giusto) non vedo perchè farlo soffrire ulteriormente.
Non basta: non ti amo più?


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non credo ...se no basta fare un giro in metropolitana...


Non ho parlato di occhiate desideranti eh...


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2009)

*Mk*

Si fà....dirgli la verità...significa compromettere anche eventuali probabili ritorni........!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti lascio senza perchè?Sarebbe stato opportuno dirgli perchè.......o no?


 No. Perché forse non è quello il motivo.
Forse ha tradito per provare a se stessa che quello che provava non era abbastanza.
Lei non ha ancora capito ...lo hai già capito tu? E lei deve dire all'ex fidanzato quel che pensi tu?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non ho parlato di occhiate desideranti eh...


 Appunto ...dovrebbe essere Laretta a dire quali cose e quali modi l'hanno coinvolta.


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

*sto male*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non credo ...se no basta fare un giro in metropolitana...

















o vicino ai cantieri


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2009)

*Persa*

Io ho capito che non ha detto le cose come stavano vuoi scommettere? e sai perchè?Perchè per un eventuale ritorno...si faceva difficile non credi?


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si fà....dirgli la verità...significa compromettere anche eventuali probabili ritorni........!!


Beh quello spetta a lei. Se non vuole che torni il modo lo trova...


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Appunto ...dovrebbe essere Laretta a dire quali cose e quali modi l'hanno coinvolta.


Ci sono uomini molto abili a sedurre con le parole...


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2009)

*Mk*

E lei che non vuole bruciarsi la possibilità di tornare....!!


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> E lei che non vuole bruciarsi la possibilità di tornare....!!


Non credo. Delle volte non si dice la verità per fare meno male.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho capito che non ha detto le cose come stavano vuoi scommettere? e sai perchè?Perchè per un eventuale ritorno...si faceva difficile non credi?


 Non lo so.
Aspetto che lo spieghi lei.


----------



## Old laretta (18 Giugno 2009)

La motivazione che gli ho dato è stata che non so più se sono innamorata di lui...e che cmq, anche se in parte lo fossi ancora, non sarebbe un coivolgimento tale da permettermi di stare ancora con lui e progettare una vita insieme. Di certo avrei potuto fare un respiro profondo,trovare il coraggio e vomitargli addosso tutto l'accaduto, ma sai quale sarebbe stato il risultato??Io forse scaricandomi la coscienza mi sarei sentita in piccolissima parte sollevata da quel peso sul cuore (ma questo poco conta) e su di lui avrei infierito causandogli altro dolore.Di male gliene ho fatto abbastanza, ora direi proprio che è il casi di smetterla.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> La motivazione che gli ho dato è stata che non so più se sono innamorata di lui...e che cmq, anche se in parte lo fossi ancora, non sarebbe un coivolgimento tale da permettermi di stare ancora con lui e progettare una vita insieme. Di certo avrei potuto fare un respiro profondo,trovare il coraggio e vomitargli addosso tutto l'accaduto, ma sai quale sarebbe stato il risultato??Io forse scaricandomi la coscienza mi sarei sentita in piccolissima parte sollevata da quel peso sul cuore (ma questo poco conta) e su di lui avrei infierito causandogli altro dolore.Di male gliene ho fatto abbastanza, ora direi proprio che è il casi di smetterla.


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2009)

*Come*

Come volevasi dimostrare.....!!Troppo facile così.....!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> La motivazione che gli ho dato è stata che non so più se sono innamorata di lui...e che cmq, anche se in parte lo fossi ancora, non sarebbe un coivolgimento tale da permettermi di stare ancora con lui e progettare una vita insieme. Di certo avrei potuto fare un respiro profondo,trovare il coraggio e vomitargli addosso tutto l'accaduto, ma sai quale sarebbe stato il risultato??Io forse scaricandomi la coscienza mi sarei sentita in piccolissima parte sollevata da quel peso sul cuore (ma questo poco conta) e su di lui avrei infierito causandogli altro dolore.Di male gliene ho fatto abbastanza, ora direi proprio che è il casi di smetterla.


 Ma sì. Perché rovinargli bei ricordi?

Cosa ti piaceva del chattaro?


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare.....!!Troppo facile così.....!!


che rompichezz che sei.
ha fatto benissimo.
e ora via, verso nuove avventure


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non ho parlato di occhiate desideranti eh...




























se ho capito bene sei veramente una maleducata


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2009)

*Laretta*

Tu così te la sei bella che preservata la coscienza...e ne stai uscendo più pulita di quello che dovresti!!!


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se ho capito bene sei veramente una maleducata




















   si parlava di metropolitana. Ti guardano e basta, o no?


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2009)

*Bru*

Ma quali nuove avventure?tempo un mese e torna dal fidanzatino.....!!


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quali nuove avventure?tempo un mese e torna dal fidanzatino.....!!


 
 ma va, ormai ha scoperto le teleseghe


----------



## Old laretta (18 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare.....!!Troppo facile così.....!!


Se avessi voluto stare con lui avrei scelto la via più facile....non l'avrei lasciato o cmq non avrei mai dato questa motivazione,che poi altro non è che la verità. Dire che non si ama più una persona è l'unica motivazione che può creare, con il tempo,rassegnazione nell'altro. Se vieni lasciato per qualche tuo comportamento poco gradito alla partner, tu puoi cambiare, modificarti,fare l'impossibile per andarle bene..l'importante è che ci sia ancora l'amore. Ma una cosa non potrai fare mai nella tua vita...farti amare da chi non ti ama...in questo caso DEVI fartene una ragione.


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Ma una cosa non potrai fare mai nella tua vita...farti amare da chi non ti ama...in questo caso DEVI fartene una ragione.


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2009)

*Laretta*

No no....credo che la persona della quale siam stati innamorati merità la verità...meriti di sapere chi perde,meriti di sapere per chi e cosa starà male!!!Troppo facile....io son per la verità...e non per le verità di convenienza come la tua....!!


----------



## Old laretta (18 Giugno 2009)

Cosa mi è piaciuto del chattaro? Che veniva da un mondo completamente diverso dal mio, e di conseguenza concepiva la vita in modo altrettanto diverso. Una persona estremamente colta...che poi ho anche scoperto essere molto conosciuta dal punto di vista professionale qui dove abito. Bello,brillante...ma con delle carenze affettive che io ho cercato di colmare.Con il senno di poi capisco che ero impossessata dello spirito da crocerossina....brava Laretta,sei stata proprio un fenomeno (si da baraccone!!!!!)


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Cosa mi è piaciuto del chattaro? Che veniva da un mondo completamente diverso dal mio, e di conseguenza concepiva la vita in modo altrettanto diverso. Una persona estremamente colta...che poi ho anche scoperto essere molto conosciuta dal punto di vista professionale qui dove abito. Bello,brillante...ma con delle carenze affettive che io ho cercato di colmare.Con il senno di poi capisco che ero impossessata dello spirito da crocerossina....brava Laretta,sei stata proprio un fenomeno (si da baraccone!!!!!)


Beh ogni esperienza è utile Laretta. Fanne tesoro e ricomincia da qui.


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> No no....credo che la persona della quale siam stati innamorati merità la verità...meriti di sapere chi perde,meriti di sapere per chi e cosa starà male!!!Troppo facile....io son per la verità...e non per le verità di convenienza come la tua....!!


Oscuro come fai a dire a un uomo che credevi di amare che non era abbastanza?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (18 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> No no....credo che la persona della quale siam stati innamorati merità la verità...meriti di sapere chi perde,meriti di sapere per chi e cosa starà male!!!Troppo facile....io son per la verità...e non per le verità di convenienza come la tua....!!


Senza contare che ora il fidanzato si macinerà il cervello per capire dove ha sbagliato con lei, per due anni gli ha raccontato una marea di menzogne e magari lui si sentirà pure in colpa....


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2009)

*Fabrizio*

Appunto.....Adesso si vuol fare passare un gesto di mera convenienza per un gesto generoso.....ma insomma!Cmq ci avrei scommesso che con il cavolo che dichiarava la verità....!!


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Senza contare che ora il fidanzato si macinerà il cervello per capire dove ha sbagliato con lei, per due anni gli ha raccontato una marea di menzogne e magari lui si sentirà pure in colpa....


 
si consideri già fortunato


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2009)

*Brugola*

Certo...peccato che non sà perchè.....!!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (18 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si consideri già fortunato



Pensa te se era pure sfortunato....


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Pensa te se era pure sfortunato....


bhè dai, vuoi che ti elenchi una serie di possibilità?


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2009)

*Fabrizio*

Fortunato?se viene a sapere la verità....vedrai che contentezza!!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (18 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bhè dai, vuoi che ti elenchi una serie di possibilità?



Lascia perdere al peggio non c'è mai fine....intendiamoci io non giudico Laretta per essersi innamorata di un altro, ma dire di non volergli far del male dopo dua anni di menzogne, lo trovo un alibi che regge poco, ed è quì che son d'accordo con oscuro.


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Lascia perdere al peggio non c'è mai fine....intendiamoci io non giudico Laretta per assersi innamorata di un altro, ma dire di non volergli far del male dopo dua anni di menzogne, lo trovo un alibi che regge poco, ed è quì che son d'accordo con oscuro.


 
ma pure io!!
a lei scheggerei i due dentini davanti  !!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (18 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Pensa te se era pure sfortunato....


OT
ma allora pure tu sei un malato della R.A.?
wow !


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2009)

*Appunto*

Appunto.....mica abbiam l'anello al naso...adesso vuoi vedere che deve pure ringraziarla!!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (18 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma pure io!!
> a lei scheggerei i due dentini davanti  !!



Oggi ce l'hai con gli incisivi.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (18 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> OT
> ma allora pure tu sei un malato della R.A.?
> wow !



Rock, mio padre li ha pilotati in guerra ( lo stuka e il cr 42 )

da cui si deduce facilmente che non sono più un giovincello


----------



## Old laretta (18 Giugno 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Lascia perdere al peggio non c'è mai fine....intendiamoci io non giudico Laretta per essersi innamorata di un altro, ma dire di non volergli far del male dopo dua anni di menzogne, lo trovo un alibi che regge poco, ed è quì che son d'accordo con oscuro.


Ciò significa che anche qui varrebbe il detto "ho fatto 30 tanto vale che faccio pure 31"?? Del tipo" visto che di male gliene ho già fatto tanto cosa sarà mai fargliene un po' di più"??
Rispetto la tua opinione,ma non la condivido.


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Oggi ce l'hai con gli incisivi.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (18 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Rock, mio padre li ha pilotati in guerra ( lo stuka e il cr 42 )
> 
> da cui si deduce facilmente che non sono più un giovincello


Vengo in PM, ok?


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2009)

*Laretta*

Non la condividi perchè non ti conviene.....!!!Non hai fatto 30...hai fatto 31.....e sarebbe giusto uscirtene per quello che hai fatto!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (18 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Vengo in PM, ok?


OK.


----------



## Old laretta (18 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non la condividi perchè non ti conviene.....!!!Non hai fatto 30...hai fatto 31.....e sarebbe giusto uscirtene per quello che hai fatto!!


 Pensi che starei ancora peggio confessando?Devo deluderti,peggio di così è impossibile...ho toccato il fondo e ho pure scavato. Cmq alla fine rimangono ovviamente due diversi punti di vista giusti o sbagliati che siano.


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2009)

*Laretta*

Non ci capiamo!A me non interessa come stai tu....non per cattiveria....a me interessa come possa stare il tuo ex....dovresti preoccuparti per lui....tu non capisci questo!Per cui pnsando che stia male reputo opportuno che sappia per chi sta male........


----------



## Old laretta (18 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ci capiamo!A me non interessa come stai tu....non per cattiveria....a me interessa come possa stare il tuo ex....dovresti preoccuparti per lui....tu non capisci questo!Per cui pnsando che stia male reputo opportuno che sappia per chi sta male........


Di sicuro perdonerai il mio scetticismo rispetto a quanto dici e stanotte farai cmq sogni tranquilli!


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2009)

*Laretta*

Io dormo sogni tranquilli perchè mi son messo nella posizione di fare sogni tranquilli!Tu ti sei messa in una posizione sgradevole....d'altronde accade....sbagliamo tutti....!Il tuo fidanzato però stà male....e senza sapere per cosa e per chi....credo che la tua priorità sarebbe esser onestà con lui......ma sei troppo presa dal tuo malessere...!!!


----------



## Grande82 (18 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ci capiamo!A me non interessa come stai tu....non per cattiveria....a me interessa come possa stare il tuo ex....dovresti preoccuparti per lui....tu non capisci questo!Per cui pnsando che stia male reputo opportuno che sappia per chi sta male........


 e poi ci finisce come danut, per carità!!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (18 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Ciò significa che anche qui varrebbe il detto "ho fatto 30 tanto vale che faccio pure 31"?? Del tipo" visto che di male gliene ho già fatto tanto cosa sarà mai fargliene un po' di più"??
> Rispetto la tua opinione,ma non la condivido.



Ora sei tu che semplifichi le cose, se hai amato il tuo ex una spiegazione un pò più chiara gliela dovevi, non dico di raccontargli tutta la storia, ci mancherebbe, ma così facendo Lui non avrà un perchè e si triturerà il cervello per capire e credimi penserà di aver sbagliato con te e ne soffrirà parecchio....


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2009)

*Grande*

Sai che c'è?Ho sempre voluto sapere chi fosse la donna che mi mettevo definitivamente alle spalle......!!!


----------



## Grande82 (18 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io dormo sogni tranquilli perchè mi son messo nella posizione di fare sogni tranquilli!Tu ti sei messa in una posizione sgradevole....d'altronde accade....sbagliamo tutti....!Il tuo fidanzato però stà male....e senza sapere per cosa e per chi....credo che la tua priorità sarebbe esser onestà con lui......ma sei troppo presa dal tuo malessere...!!!


 oscuro, quando hai tradito non c'è un modo di chiuderla bene. 
Forse l'unica cosa certa è che se lo scopre da solo sta male.
Ma che lei lo lasci dicendo o meno la verità sul tradimento conta poco alla fine!! Lui soffrirà lo stesso. Poi ci sono caratteri che dicono 'mi hai tradito, non meriti nemmeno le mie lacrime' e altri che dal tradimento escono ancora più distrutti.
LEi ha fatto ciò che sentiva e alla fine dei conti mi sembra chiaro che ha prima tradito e poi lasciato solo perchè era finito l'amore (se no non arrivi a situazioni compromettenti in chat!). 
Se avesse prima lasciato e poi fosse andata con un altro sarebbe stato lo stesso.
La cosa importante ora è capire cosa l'ha spinta a negare per due, tre anni, le proprie esigenze (che nel tradimento trovavano solo il sintomo e non la causa!), capire di cosa avrebbe bisogno, capire chi è la persona che c'è oggi.
E andare avanti perchè sono giovani (lei e il suo ex) e si meritano di avere altre chance nella vita.... 
non mi pare che nè io nè te, pur avendo tradito, ci stiamo crocifiggendo ad oggi per quell'errore. E' accaduto, abbiamo pagato in maniera diversa  e personale, il nostro tributo di dolore, abbiamo cercato di capire e andare avanti. Questo ci ha resi migliori.


----------



## Grande82 (18 Giugno 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ora sei tu che semplifichi le cose, se hai amato il tuo ex una spiegazione un pò più chiara gliela dovevi, non dico di raccontargli tutta la storia, ci mancherebbe, ma così facendo Lui non avrà un perchè e si triturerà il cervello per capire e credimi penserà di aver sbagliato con te e ne soffrirà parecchio....


 ma che stai dicendo? il perchè qual è? il tradimento? ma per favore!! il tradimento 9 volte su 10 è solo il sintomo!! 
SOprattutto se una, come lei, se lo cerca, praticamente!!!
La ragione della fine della storia è la fine dell'amore. Perchè? Perchè capita! Si cresce, si fanno percorsi diversi e si cambia! E grazie al cielo!!!


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2009)

*Grande*

Guarda ciò che scrivi non posso che condividerlo....però....io prefersco sempre mettermi dalla parte del tradito!!Il tradito non ha scelta...subisce....e visto che soffrirà credo sempre sià giusto e DOVEROSO dirgli per chi sta male....e se è giusto star male per una persona che forse non merita queste sofferenze!!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (18 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma che stai dicendo? il perchè qual è? il tradimento? ma per favore!! il tradimento 9 volte su 10 è solo il sintomo!!
> SOprattutto se una, come lei, se lo cerca, praticamente!!!
> La ragione della fine della storia è la fine dell'amore. Perchè? Perchè capita! Si cresce, si fanno percorsi diversi e si cambia! E grazie al cielo!!!



Grande aripijate, ho semplicemente detto che doveva chiarire meglio la situazione non spiattellargli tutta la storia. Ma se pensi che una persona capisca e non si chieda il perchè dopo un semplice non ti amo più....beh credo che tu sia proprio fuori strada....


----------



## Grande82 (18 Giugno 2009)

.


----------



## Grande82 (18 Giugno 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Grande aripijate, ho semplicemente detto che doveva chiarire meglio la situazione non spiattellargli tutta la storia. Ma se pensi che una persona capisca e non si chieda il perchè dopo un semplice non ti amo più....beh credo che tu sia proprio fuori strada....


 mi pare che lei però abbia spiegato! Ha detto che crede di non amarlo più, si sono messi insieme giovani, ora sono cresciuti ed è finito l'amore..... ci sono altre ragioni? probabile!! ma io le ragioni per cui era finita la mia ex storia le ho capite solo dopo, a mente fredda (eppure l'ho lasciato io) e comunque erano solo una parte....


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (18 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi pare che lei però abbia spiegato! Ha detto che crede di non amarlo più, si sono messi insieme giovani, ora sono cresciuti ed è finito l'amore..... ci sono altre ragioni? probabile!! ma io le ragioni per cui era finita la mia ex storia le ho capite solo dopo, a mente fredda (eppure l'ho lasciato io) e comunque erano solo una parte....



Tutto giusto quello che dici o quasi.....eh si perchè hai dimenticato che ci sono 2 anni di bugie nel mezzo per capire che era finito l'amore, un pò lungo come periodo non ti sembra?

Se fino a dieci giorni fà ( ipotizzo ) andava tutto bene e poi ti vengono a dire che non ti amano, tu capiresti? Io non credo proprio e lì inizierebbero le domande.....senza risposta.


----------



## Grande82 (18 Giugno 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Tutto giusto quello che dici o quasi.....eh si perchè hai dimenticato che ci sono 2 anni di bugie nel mezzo per capire che era finito l'amore, un pò lungo come periodo non ti sembra?
> 
> Se fino a dieci giorni fà ( ipotizzo ) andava tutto bene e poi ti vengono a dire che non ti amano, tu capiresti? Io non credo proprio e lì inizierebbero le domande.....senza risposta.


bè, non siamo esagerati: se lui ha delle domande, alza il telefono e chiede! Non penso che lei gli negherebbe delle spiegazioni! O almeno il dialogo!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (18 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> bè, non siamo esagerati: se lui ha delle domande, alza il telefono e chiede! Non penso che lei gli negherebbe delle spiegazioni! O almeno il dialogo!



Me lo auguro per lui.....ma non sono molto ottimista.


----------



## Old danut (18 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e poi ci finisce come danut, per carità!!!


Io purtroppo l'ho scoperto da me viste le non motivazioni addotte per lasciarmi, mentre ne ho sentite di migliori in passato. laretta, le tue motivazioni sono forti per una donna...debolissime per un uomo, lui si chiederà cosa ha sbagliato e non temere scoprirà tutto e dopo si che saran cavoli. Adesso devi avere onestà nell'essere comprensiva con lui e pensare che lui deve rifarsi una vita e tu sei in debito con lui senza cjhe lui lo sappia, quandi se conosci una amica che vorrebbe uscire con lui...fagliela conoscere per via traverse (senza sapere che ci sei tu di mezzo) e via dicendo, perchè come ti ho detto, tu hai un debito di fiducia con lui...un debito che nessuna azione al mondo sistemerà.

Però decisamente mi piacciono tutte queste donne forrti, così forti che non sanno mai quel che fanno, che si trovano a fare sesso con uno con le belle parole prima di pensare...ma la testa c'è???? Cioè mi chiedo, prima di agire pensare un secondo? Ce lo insegnano da piccoli, peccato che per eccitazione del momento tutti si dimenticano questi vecchi e saggi insegmanenti.
Per fortuna esiste la razionalità, che distrugge il sentimento e l'emozione, per fortuna che siamo uomini e non animali.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Cosa mi è piaciuto del chattaro? Che veniva da un mondo completamente diverso dal mio, e di conseguenza concepiva la vita in modo altrettanto diverso. Una persona estremamente colta...che poi ho anche scoperto essere molto conosciuta dal punto di vista professionale qui dove abito. Bello,brillante...ma con delle carenze affettive che io ho cercato di colmare.Con il senno di poi capisco che ero impossessata dello spirito da crocerossina....brava Laretta,sei stata proprio un fenomeno (si da baraccone!!!!!)


Traduzione: eri lusingata che ti ritenesse alla sua altezza culturale.
Perché hai ancora bisogno che ti diano bei voti?

Ora hai capito che era un modo per "cucinarti"?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Me lo auguro per lui.....ma non sono molto ottimista.


 Non bisogna neanche essere certi che lui soffra tanto per la fine della storia e si faccia tante domande.
Può essere, ma potrebbe anche essere sollevato perché pure lui non ne poteva più.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (18 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non bisogna neanche essere certi che lui soffra tanto per la fine della storia e si faccia tante domande.
> Può essere, ma potrebbe anche essere sollevato perché pure lui non ne poteva più.



Vero....ma credo che in amore chi viene lasciato così, qualche domanda se la ponga


----------



## Old danut (18 Giugno 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Vero....ma credo che in amore chi viene lasciato così, qualche domanda se la ponga


Se la pone se la pone. pensa che io fui lasciato eppure mi disse che ero la migliore persona con cui stare...in quel momento non lo sapevo ma avrei dovuto abbassarmi per passare sotto le porte.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Vero....ma credo che in amore chi viene lasciato così, qualche domanda se la ponga


 Basta dire di aver conosciuto un altro senza distruggerlo.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (18 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Basta dire di aver conosciuto un altro senza distruggerlo.



Proprio quello che intendevo io.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Proprio quello che intendevo io.


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Se la pone se la pone. pensa che io fui lasciato eppure mi disse che ero la migliore persona con cui stare...in quel momento non lo sapevo ma avrei dovuto abbassarmi per passare sotto le porte.


Se tu non avessi mai scoperto nulla, come hai più volte detto, ti saresti rassegnato come già stavi facendo mi pare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Fabrizio, sinceramente pensare che in storie anche lunghe ma ancora "giovanili", dove non si siano presi impegni reciprochi di famiglia, casa, figli, vi siano tutte 'ste persone che escono distrutte e non rassegnate da un "non ti amo più" per me è molto triste, è indice di pensare a personalità veramente "scarse".

Non nego che ci si stia male, ma sant'iddio si sopravvive all'esser lasciati eh!

Il fatto che la storia di lei sia andata avanti per due anni e passa come può indurre a pensare che per lui andasse tutto bene? nessun segnale che qualcosa scricchiolava? Daiii!!!

Poi ci posson star le mezze misure, il dire che si è accorta che altri stan suscitando il suo interesse mentre prima non era così e che questo per lei è sintomo di qualcosa che si è rotto, che è ormai andato, ci può stare, ma condannare Laretta per aver deciso di non scaricarsi la coscienza dicendogli tutto...beh, a me non pare giusto. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Così come mi fan sorridere i soliti tuttidunpezzo che considerano la verità a qualunque costo (e nello specifico sarebbe un costo solo più alto per il suo ex!) il rimedio a tutto: ma quando mai?!?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ahhh maggià...io parlo così perchè devo scaricarmi di tutte le mie colpe!!! mò mo segno......PENTITEVI!!!


----------



## Amoremio (18 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se tu non avessi mai scoperto nulla, come hai più volte detto, ti saresti rassegnato come già stavi facendo mi pare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
te lo quoto a go go


----------



## Old danut (18 Giugno 2009)

lasciati un conto cornuti è un altro. Posso dire che figli o non figli il principio delle relazioni è che siano a due...non con più persone e sposati o non sposati una promessa fatta davanti a Dio o fatta davanti ad una persona per me hanno uguale valore. Chi viene tradito perde il significato della parola fiducia, muore dentro la sua autostima il tutto per l'ego piccolissimo di un traditore. Laretta, mi spiace dirtelo ancora ma sei e rimani una piccola ragazza, deprecabiile per aver tenuto tale doppiezza così a lungo e deprecabile che magari stavi con il tuo amatissimo fidanzato e nel frattempo magari lui qualche regalino te lo faceva...nulla da dire, ma questi due anni gli hai rubato il tempo, adesso voglio vedere mo come fai a ridarlo indietro.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (19 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se tu non avessi mai scoperto nulla, come hai più volte detto, ti saresti rassegnato come già stavi facendo mi pare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Condannare, dirgli tutto.....ma dove l'avrei scritto ?  

Leggi meglio Fedi


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Giugno 2009)

io credo che laretta si sia comportata bene, l'errore è stato il tradimento, no il lasciare il suo ragazzo! la stiamo 'condannando' per nn aver confessato ma.... a che pro? per farlo stare ancor più male? nn mi sembra che la storia sia finita per l'atto del tradimento, ma per i motivi che hanno originato il tradimento (noia? voglia di 'sentirsi desiderate? boh, laretta dovrà trovare questi motivi X SE STESSA)


----------



## Old danut (20 Giugno 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> io credo che laretta si sia comportata bene, l'errore è stato il tradimento, no il lasciare il suo ragazzo! la stiamo 'condannando' per nn aver confessato ma.... a che pro? per farlo stare ancor più male? nn mi sembra che la storia sia finita per l'atto del tradimento, ma per i motivi che hanno originato il tradimento (noia? voglia di 'sentirsi desiderate? boh, laretta dovrà trovare questi motivi X SE STESSA)


E allora la cara laretta tradirà sempre e comunque, perchè la noia, la voglia di sentirsi desiderate arriverà sempre e comunque ancxhe in futuro e potrà farsi scopare da chi vuole lei ma anche dopo 100 finirà sempre nello stesso identico modo.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> E allora la cara laretta tradirà sempre e comunque, perchè la noia, la voglia di sentirsi desiderate arriverà sempre e comunque ancxhe in futuro e potrà farsi scopare da chi vuole lei ma anche dopo 100 finirà sempre nello stesso identico modo.


boh, io questo nn lo so (e neanche mi interessa), mica ho la palla di cristallo! se a lei starà bene una vita così, che problema c'è?


----------



## MK (20 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> E allora la cara laretta tradirà sempre e comunque, perchè la noia, la voglia di sentirsi desiderate arriverà sempre e comunque ancxhe in futuro e potrà farsi scopare da chi vuole lei ma anche dopo 100 finirà sempre nello stesso identico modo.


La noia e la voglia di sentirsi desiderata (sacrosanta) sono due cose diverse...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> La noia e la voglia di sentirsi desiderata (sacrosanta) sono due cose diverse...


inoltre mi pare un po' eccessivo riuscire a  prevedere così nettamente il futuro, come possiamo giudicare/capire laretta dopo 15 post? c'è pieno di donne/uomini che pur tradendo nn hanno il coraggio di mollare il partner, penso che per questa cosa lei sia apprezzabile e mostra una voglia di 'cambiamento' che potrebbe essere positiva.


----------



## MK (20 Giugno 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> inoltre mi pare un po' eccessivo riuscire a prevedere così nettamente il futuro, come possiamo giudicare/capire laretta dopo 15 post? c'è pieno di donne/uomini che pur tradendo nn hanno il coraggio di mollare il partner, *penso che per questa cosa lei sia apprezzabile e mostra una voglia di 'cambiamento' che potrebbe essere positiva.*


Concordo.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2009)

mi sa che così fate perdere le staffe a Danut


----------



## Old danut (20 Giugno 2009)

Prego, rimane non apprezzabile ma meno deprecabile, ha tradito per tempo, molto tempo il suo "magnifico" fidanzato, non per un pio di volte o uno o due mesi. Di positivo ci vedo solo il ragazzo che si è tolto na piattola di dosso, una persona senza spina dorsale incapace di avere coraggio in nulla. Se non si analizza la v oglia di cambiare si cambierà sempre e comunque, un tradimento va analizzato perchè bisogna portare alla luce il motivo, perchè la voglia di cambiare è mollare e mettersi in gioco rimanendo anche da soli per tempo, mentre qua la signorina ne ha avuti persino due sovrapposti. Direi che un qualche tempo ( e non leggasi giorni) di pausa forse la farebbero riflettere su quello che davvero vuole.


----------



## MK (20 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Prego, rimane non apprezzabile ma meno deprecabile, ha tradito per tempo, molto tempo il suo "magnifico" fidanzato, non per un pio di volte o uno o due mesi. Di positivo ci vedo solo il ragazzo che si è tolto na piattola di dosso, una persona senza spina dorsale incapace di avere coraggio in nulla. Se non si analizza la v oglia di cambiare si cambierà sempre e comunque, un tradimento va analizzato perchè bisogna portare alla luce il motivo, perchè la voglia di cambiare è mollare e mettersi in gioco rimanendo anche da soli per tempo, mentre qua la signorina ne ha avuti persino due sovrapposti. Direi che un qualche tempo ( e non leggasi giorni) di pausa forse la farebbero riflettere su quello che davvero vuole.


Dan possibile che in tutto questo tempo il suo magnifico fidanzato non si sia reso conto di nulla?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Prego, rimane non apprezzabile ma meno deprecabile, ha tradito per tempo, molto tempo il suo "magnifico" fidanzato, non per un pio di volte o uno o due mesi. Di *positivo ci vedo solo il ragazzo che si è tolto na piattola di dosso, una persona senza spina dorsale incapace di avere coraggio in nulla*. Se non si analizza la v oglia di cambiare si cambierà sempre e comunque, un tradimento va analizzato perchè bisogna portare alla luce il motivo, perchè la voglia di cambiare è mollare e mettersi in gioco rimanendo anche da soli per tempo, mentre qua la signorina ne ha avuti persino due sovrapposti. Direi che un *qualche tempo ( e non leggasi giorni) di pausa forse la farebbero riflettere* su quello che davvero vuole.


 Evvai!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' quel che è successo a te!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ti sei tolto il legame con una persona che non era per te!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Festeggia!!!!!   

	
	
		
		
	


	












E concentrati su quello che davvero vuoi.
Frequenta i luoghi dove pensi di poter trovare ragazze serie, costanti e con spina dorsale...


----------



## Old danut (20 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Dan possibile che in tutto questo tempo il suo magnifico fidanzato non si sia reso conto di nulla?


Fidati ci si può non accorgere di nulla per un anno, credo che anche per due valga lo stesso. Di certo il fidanzatino si sarà preso più  no per via del mal di testa e per altro come scusa mentre lo scoopatore folle mai un niet.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Prego, rimane non apprezzabile ma meno deprecabile, ha tradito per tempo, molto tempo il suo "magnifico" fidanzato, non per un pio di volte o uno o due mesi. Di positivo ci vedo solo il ragazzo che si è tolto na piattola di dosso, una persona senza spina dorsale incapace di avere coraggio in nulla. Se non si analizza la v oglia di cambiare si cambierà sempre e comunque, un tradimento va analizzato perchè bisogna portare alla luce il motivo, perchè la voglia di cambiare è mollare e mettersi in gioco rimanendo anche da soli per tempo, mentre qua la signorina ne ha avuti persino due sovrapposti. Direi che un qualche tempo ( e non leggasi giorni) di pausa forse la farebbero riflettere su quello che davvero vuole.


scusa ma nn ti capisco... secondo te:
- la signorina ha sbagliato a tradire? (provocatorio)
- la signorina ha fatto bene a lasciare il ragazzo?
- la signorina doveva confessare? se si, perché?
- cosa ti fa essere così sicuro che lei resti in eterno una 'piattola senza spina dorsale' come la giudichi tu? si è definita 'fenomeno da baraccone', _mi_pare_ che nn si sia comportata come tantissimi/e che dicono 'oddio, io amo pazzamente il mio uomo MA l'altro mi attira troppo, nn ce la faccio', lei ce l'ha fatta a mollarlo e nn mi sembra che abbia espresso la volontà di girare di chat in chat cercando uomini da zufolare...


----------



## MK (20 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Fidati ci si può non accorgere di nulla per un anno, credo che anche per due valga lo stesso. *Di certo il fidanzatino si sarà preso più no per via del mal di testa e per altro come scusa mentre lo scoopatore folle mai un niet.*


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Prego, rimane non apprezzabile ma meno deprecabile, ha tradito per tempo, molto tempo il suo "magnifico" fidanzato, non per un pio di volte o uno o due mesi. *Di positivo ci vedo solo il ragazzo che si è tolto na piattola di dosso, una persona senza spina dorsale incapace di avere coraggio in nulla.* Se non si analizza la v oglia di cambiare si cambierà sempre e comunque, un tradimento va analizzato perchè bisogna portare alla luce il motivo, perchè la voglia di cambiare è mollare e mettersi in gioco rimanendo anche da soli per tempo, mentre qua la signorina ne ha avuti persino due sovrapposti. Direi che un qualche tempo ( e non leggasi giorni) di pausa forse la farebbero riflettere su quello che davvero vuole.


 
*e perchè non incominci a vedere che a te è andata molto meglio che a lui?*
*o almeno a vedere la stessa positività in relazione a te?*

infatti lo ha lasciato


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Evvai!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grande P.R.


----------



## Old danut (20 Giugno 2009)

La signorina ha sbagliato a tradire per 2 anni ed è stata solo meno deprecabile lasciandolo, ma non ha fatto bene, perchè il bene era lasciarlo prima! Ma ti immagini quanti mal di testa avrà avuto lei per lui ormai a giiocare con il joystick? Lei ha fatto bene a lasciarlo, ma diciamocelo 2 anni di vita glieli deve, mica pizza e fichi. 2 anni di tradimento e neppure un dubbio che lei avesse dei problemi ed ora a dirle brava perchè lo ha lasciato? No ha fatto solo una scelta di pietà, ma non ha fatto bene.
Ma magari sapere per lui che da 2 anni era alce mentolo e il saper pigliare il suo sfogo quale esso sia vuol dire avere le palle.


----------



## Old danut (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Frequenta i luoghi dove pensi di poter trovare ragazze serie, costanti e con spina dorsale...


Non esistono posti del genere ed una persona divenuta sociopatica come me non ha voglia di frequentare posti con persone.


----------



## MK (20 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> La signorina ha sbagliato a tradire per 2 anni ed è stata solo meno deprecabile lasciandolo, ma non ha fatto bene, perchè il bene era lasciarlo prima! *Ma ti immagini quanti mal di testa avrà avuto lei per lui ormai a giiocare con il joystick*? Lei ha fatto bene a lasciarlo, ma diciamocelo 2 anni di vita glieli deve, mica pizza e fichi. 2 anni di tradimento e neppure un dubbio che lei avesse dei problemi ed ora a dirle brava perchè lo ha lasciato? No ha fatto solo una scelta di pietà, ma non ha fatto bene.
> Ma magari sapere per lui che da 2 anni era alce mentolo e il saper pigliare il suo sfogo quale esso sia vuol dire avere le palle.


Danut mi spiace ma il primo sintomo è proprio quello.


----------



## Old sperella (20 Giugno 2009)

*OT*

Ammiro la pazienza di alcuni di voi


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Evvai!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Amoremio ha detto:


> *e perchè non incominci a vedere che a te è andata molto meglio che a lui?*
> *o almeno a vedere la stessa positività in relazione a te?*
> 
> infatti lo ha lasciato





fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Grande P.R.





danut ha detto:


> Prego, rimane non apprezzabile ma meno deprecabile, ha tradito per tempo, molto tempo il suo "magnifico" fidanzato, non per un pio di volte o uno o due mesi. Di positivo ci vedo solo il ragazzo che si è tolto na piattola di dosso, una persona senza spina dorsale incapace di avere coraggio in nulla. Se non si analizza la v oglia di cambiare si cambierà sempre e comunque, un tradimento va analizzato perchè bisogna portare alla luce il motivo, perchè la voglia di cambiare è mollare e mettersi in gioco rimanendo anche da soli per tempo, mentre qua la signorina ne ha avuti persino due sovrapposti. Direi che un qualche tempo ( e non leggasi giorni) di pausa forse la farebbero riflettere su quello che davvero vuole.


 
ma tu vuoi essere sociopatico 
e non solo non  vuoi ascoltare quello che ti dicono gli altri
ma nemmeno quello che dici tu stesso


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Ammiro la pazienza di alcuni di voi


con chi/cosa?


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> con chi/cosa?


con Danut
è evidente 
ce ne vuole talmente tanta


----------



## Old danut (20 Giugno 2009)

Io sono diventato sociopatico, per uscire devo mettermi la mia maschera migliore, per poter essere brillante nelle conversazioni frivole e spicce, cosa che io odio.
E poi come dico io ho da aspettare ottobre soltanto, non ho bisogno di cercare! E potrei avere anche altro, è solo che io sono stufo di dover chiaccherare del più e del meno, dover sembrare interessante quando il mio modo di essere è molto più interiore.


----------



## MK (20 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io sono diventato sociopatico, per uscire devo mettermi la mia maschera migliore, per poter essere brillante nelle conversazioni frivole e spicce, cosa che io odio.
> E poi come dico io ho da aspettare ottobre soltanto, non ho bisogno di cercare! E potrei avere anche altro, *è solo che io sono stufo di dover chiaccherare del più e del meno, dover sembrare interessante quando il mio modo di essere è molto più interiore*.


----------



## Old sperella (20 Giugno 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> con chi/cosa?





Amoremio ha detto:


> con Danut
> è evidente
> ce ne vuole talmente tanta


Yes . Non ascolta neanche a pestarsi in terra .


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io sono diventato sociopatico, *per uscire devo mettermi la mia maschera migliore, per poter essere brillante nelle conversazioni frivole e spicce, cosa che io odio.*
> E poi come dico io ho da aspettare ottobre soltanto, non ho bisogno di cercare! E potrei avere anche altro, è solo che io *sono stufo di dover chiaccherare del più e del meno, dover sembrare interessante quando il mio modo di essere è molto più interiore.*


 


























è evidente che MK ed  io la vediamo in due modi opposti.
se sei *molto più interiore* sii te stesso e basta
non te lo ordina il medico di dedicarti alle *conversazioni frivole e spicce.*

smetti di recitare
che per te potrebbe significare smettere di recitare la frivolezza 
invece devi smettere di recitare il dramma

ottobre che cosa è 
il rientro della ragazza?
l'appello del prossimo esame ?
o la prossima scadenza dell'ultimatum suicida?


----------



## Old danut (20 Giugno 2009)

Il rientro della ragazza! Io recito da 16 mesi la parte che tutti mi danno, sono decisamente un bravo attore, ma il vero è che nascondo me stesso dietro a questa maschera. Sono passivo alla vita, reagisco solo a stimoli esterni modificando l'atteggiamento, non me stesso o non modificando io stesso la realtà come ho sempre fatto. 
Rimane il fatto che se si tradisce e si vuole stare insieme ad  una persona non si deve mai e poi mai dire nulla, ma se la si lascia, forse il sapere che persona si ha davanti potrebbe liberare da molti dubbi e da molte incertezze e soprattutto da molte colpe, basta che il traditore sapppia prendersi tutte le colpe del tradimento senza cercare scuse sull'altro.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Il rientro della ragazza! Io recito da 16 mesi la parte che tutti mi danno, sono decisamente un bravo attore, ma il vero è che nascondo me stesso dietro a questa maschera. Sono passivo alla vita, reagisco solo a stimoli esterni modificando l'atteggiamento, non me stesso o non modificando io stesso la realtà come ho sempre fatto.


nn ti conosco e nn conosco la tua storia ma a leggerti - e a leggere anche quello che dicono gli altri di te - mi pare che un po' tu te le canti e te le suoni, piacendo a te il naufragar dolce in questo (tuo) mare (cit.)



danut ha detto:


> Rimane il fatto che se si tradisce e si vuole stare insieme ad  una persona non si deve mai e poi mai dire nulla, ma se la si lascia, forse il sapere che persona si ha davanti potrebbe liberare da molti dubbi e da molte incertezze e soprattutto da molte colpe, basta che il traditore sapppia prendersi tutte le colpe del tradimento senza cercare scuse sull'altro.


boh, io nn credo che valga la pena alleggerirsi la coscienza confessando il tradimento, anche se mi rendo conto che ci sono persone (te, oscuro, ecc.) che invece vogliono/vorrebbero la verità a tutti i costi.


----------



## Old danut (20 Giugno 2009)

La verità anche se brutta è meglio di una menzogna che se scoperta lascia di sasso! Fa più male l'inganno e la mancanza di coraggio di chi ha creato l'inganno, il non riconoscere più la persona davanti che spiazzata ti da tutte le colpe che vuole pur di pararsi le chiappe.
Solo stando insieme si dovrebbe stare zitti di un errore del genere e tenersi tutto dentro anche se fa male, ma fidati, lasciarsi dicendo tutto non è uno scaricarsi la coscenza, ma è perdere defenitivamente una persona che mai più vorrà vederci.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> La verità anche se brutta è meglio di una menzogna che se scoperta lascia di sasso! Fa più male l'inganno e la mancanza di coraggio di chi ha creato l'inganno, il non riconoscere più la persona davanti che spiazzata ti da tutte le colpe che vuole pur di pararsi le chiappe.
> Solo stando insieme si dovrebbe stare zitti di un errore del genere e tenersi tutto dentro anche se fa male, ma fidati, lasciarsi dicendo tutto non è uno scaricarsi la coscenza, ma è perdere defenitivamente una persona che mai più vorrà vederci.


boh, così la pensi tu, io sono stato mollato e mi è sempre interessato molto poco sapere di eventuali tradimenti, il tradimento è sempre la punta di iceberg e raramente è la sola e unica causa della fine di una storia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Non esistono posti del genere ed una persona divenuta sociopatica come me non ha voglia di frequentare posti con persone.


Prova a fare volontariato alla mensa dei poveri della tua città o a frequentare un corso di formazione per il primo soccorso o per far volontariato in ospedali pediatrici o case di riposo ...che genere di ragazze pensi di incontrare lì?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Ammiro la pazienza di alcuni di voi


 Mi ammiro da sola ...ma ancora per poco...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Prova a fare volontariato alla mensa dei poveri della tua città o a frequentare un corso di formazione per il primo soccorso o per far volontariato in ospedali pediatrici o case di riposo ...*che genere di ragazze pensi di incontrare lì?*


il primo e il terzo caso sono 'vocazioni', sui corsi di formazione per il primo soccorso ho qualche dubbio...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi ammiro da sola ...ma ancora per poco...


stira e ammira


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io sono diventato sociopatico, per uscire devo mettermi la mia maschera migliore, per poter essere brillante nelle conversazioni frivole e spicce, cosa che io odio.
> E poi come dico io ho da aspettare ottobre soltanto, non ho bisogno di cercare! E potrei avere anche altro, è solo che io sono stufo di dover chiacch*i*erare del più e del meno, dover sembrare interessante quando il mio modo di essere è molto più interiore.





MK ha detto:


>


Cosa applaudi?!!!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Applaudi il suo essere sociopatico?
Ma chi richiede a chi di essere brillante?
Ma come Danut esprime il suo modo di essere più interiore?
;a stai approvando il suo atteggiamento ridoclmente supponente di superiorità morale in base al sesso?

In sintesi : cosa c'è da applaudire?


----------



## MK (20 Giugno 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> il tradimento è sempre la punta di iceberg e raramente è la sola e unica causa della fine di una storia.


Vero.


----------



## MK (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa applaudi?!!!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il sottolineare la vita interiore. I sociopatici mi piacciono


----------



## Old danut (20 Giugno 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> boh, così la pensi tu, io sono stato mollato e mi è sempre interessato molto poco sapere di eventuali tradimenti, il tradimento è sempre la punta di iceberg e raramente è la sola e unica causa della fine di una storia.


Vero, ma non sempre. E rimane il fatto che il traditore rimane un vile codardo.  Si imparerà molto da quella azione, soprattutto quanto poco possa valere.


----------



## Old danut (20 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Il sottolineare la vita interiore. I sociopatici mi piacciono


Ti piacciono i sociopatici???  Oh my god! Solitamente i sociopatici non sono mai ben considerati.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Il sottolineare la vita interiore. I sociopatici mi piacciono


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Il sottolineare la vita interiore. I sociopatici mi piacciono


 Perché la vita interiore ce l'hanno solo i sociopatici?
Pensa te ...credevo l'avessero anche i cani.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché la vita interiore ce l'hanno solo i sociopatici?
> Pensa te ...credevo l'avessero anche i cani.


smettila di esagerare Persa!
se continui così finirai per dire a Danut che anche i traditori hanno una vita interiore!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Vero, ma non sempre. E rimane il fatto che il traditore rimane un vile codardo. Si imparerà molto da quella azione, soprattutto quanto poco possa valere.


Te lo dico da tradita: sottolineare le colpe del traditore è un modo per non riconoscere le proprie e magari la principale: aver voluto vedere diversa una persona da quello che è.

Nel mio caso però era un attore da oscar....alla carriera.


----------



## Old danut (20 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> smettila di esagerare Persa!
> se continui così finirai per dire a Danut che anche i traditori hanno una vita interiore!


Perchè ce  l'hanno?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> smettila di esagerare Persa!
> se continui così finirai per dire a Danut che anche i traditori hanno una vita interiore!


 Hai ragione ...devo delimitare...la vita interiore ce l'hanno quelli che dicono di averla, traditori esclusi.


----------



## Old danut (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nel mio caso però era un attore da oscar....alla carriera.


Ti fidi allora che l'oscar se lo prese come migliore attrice protagonista anche la mia ex? Decisamente da oscar il suo guardarmi con quelgli occhi...e dopo una settimana darsi da fare con il nanetto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ti fidi allora che l'oscar se lo prese come migliore attrice protagonista anche la mia ex? Decisamente da oscar il suo guardarmi con quelgli occhi...e dopo una settimana darsi da fare con il nanetto


 Guarda che i traitori tradiscono anche durante la convivenza e in contemporanea ti parlano e mandano sms all'amante (o le sorridono in presenza della moglie con aria complice; che la moglie crede amichevole) o anche si vedono con l'amante e tornano a casa a dire come si sta bene in famiglia e pure escono da un motel e rientrano nel letto coniugale pieni di entusiasmo per l'ultima performance e la ripetono con la moglie o anche (raccontata qui!) si divertono con l'amante nel box poi salgono a mangiare la torta con moglie, marito dell'amante e bambini delle due coppie.


----------



## Old danut (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che i traitori tradiscono anche durante la convivenza e in contemporanea ti parlano e mandano sms all'amante (o le sorridono in presenza della moglie con aria complice; che la moglie crede amichevole) o anche si vedono con l'amante e tornano a casa a dire come si sta bene in famiglia e pure escono da un motel e rientrano nel letto coniugale pieni di entusiasmo per l'ultima performance e la ripetono con la moglie o anche (raccontata qui!) si divertono con l'amante nel box poi salgono a mangiare la torta con moglie, marito dell'amante e bambini delle due coppie.


Da oscar davvero! Guarda li ammirerei se non li considerassi degli stupidi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Da oscar davvero! Guarda li ammirerei se non li considerassi degli stupidi.


 I primi tempi dopo la scoperta pensavo: ma sono stata cretina? No, ho sposato un deficiente!
Ora penso un uomo con una sindrome para-schizofrenica.


----------



## Old danut (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ora penso un uomo con una sindrome para-schizofrenica.


  E se fosse più semplicemetne un para-culo???


----------



## Verena67 (20 Giugno 2009)

non ci credo, ma stavolta mi tocca quotare Danut!


----------



## MK (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ora penso un uomo con una sindrome para-schizofrenica.


Ovvero. Doppia personalità?


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Giugno 2009)

*Nun se pò più reggere!*



danut ha detto:


> La signorina ha sbagliato a tradire per 2 anni ed è stata solo meno deprecabile lasciandolo, ma non ha fatto bene, perchè il bene era lasciarlo prima! Ma ti immagini quanti mal di testa avrà avuto lei per lui ormai a giiocare con il joystick? Lei ha fatto bene a lasciarlo, ma diciamocelo *2 anni di vita glieli deve*, mica pizza e fichi. 2 anni di tradimento e neppure un dubbio che lei avesse dei problemi ed ora a dirle brava perchè lo ha lasciato? No ha fatto solo una scelta di pietà, ma non ha fatto bene.
> Ma magari sapere per lui che da 2 anni era alce mentolo e il saper pigliare il suo sfogo quale esso sia vuol dire avere le palle.


Escusame....la cuenta por favor!


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Giugno 2009)

*Ma bastaaaaa...*



danut ha detto:


> Il rientro della ragazza! Io recito da 16 mesi la parte che tutti mi danno, sono decisamente un bravo attore, ma il vero è che nascondo me stesso dietro a questa maschera. Sono passivo alla vita, reagisco solo a stimoli esterni modificando l'atteggiamento, non me stesso o non modificando io stesso la realtà come ho sempre fatto.
> Rimane il fatto che se si tradisce e si vuole stare insieme ad una persona non si deve mai e poi mai dire nulla, ma se la si lascia, forse il sapere che persona si ha davanti potrebbe liberare da molti dubbi e da molte incertezze e soprattutto da molte colpe, basta che il traditore sapppia prendersi tutte le colpe del tradimento senza cercare scuse sull'altro.


Inizio a pensare che la tua ex non capirà mai abbastanza il culo che ha avuto a lasciarti!


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Inizio a pensare che la tua ex non capirà mai abbastanza il culo che ha avuto a lasciarti!


 e noi ad incontrarlo...


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai ragione ...devo delimitare...la vita interiore ce l'hanno quelli che dicono di averla, traditori esclusi.


 ma va là...la vita interiore ce l'hanno solo le persone tormentate! salvo poi rivelarsi delle persone stronze come poche al mondo...ma sai..loro sono tormentate.....


----------



## Old danut (20 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Inizio a pensare che la tua ex non capirà mai abbastanza il culo che ha avuto a lasciarti!


Tu non sai com'ero, tu non sai cosa facevo. Mia made ogni tanto piange dicendo che io non sono quello di prima, che io sono un'altra persona, renditi conto del cambiamento che ho avuto.
Fedifrago, ero la persona più stabile e sicura per tutti, ero quello che si definisce una roccia a cui tutti possono fare affidamento ed ora anche se prometto qualcosa, tanto poco vale, non lo farò o non vorrò farlo se non mi gira bene.
La mia ex non capirà mai che ******* è stata a lasciarmi in quel modo, non capirà mai cosa è morto dentro di me e che l'unica cosa rimasta in vita di me è la mia parte oscura che reprimevo.


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché la vita interiore ce l'hanno solo i sociopatici?
> Pensa te ...credevo l'avessero anche i cani.


 e i cani sociopatici ce l'hanno ben più ricca....


----------



## MK (20 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> ero quello che si definisce una roccia a cui tutti possono fare affidamento


Le rocce non amano... e non soffrono...


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Tu non sai com'ero, tu non sai cosa facevo. Mia made ogni tanto piange dicendo che io non sono quello di prima, che io sono un'altra persona, renditi conto del cambiamento che ho avuto.
> Fedifrago, ero la persona più stabile e sicura per tutti, ero quello che si definisce una roccia a cui tutti possono fare affidamento ed ora anche se prometto qualcosa, tanto poco vale, non lo farò o non vorrò farlo se non mi gira bene.
> La mia ex non capirà mai che ******* è stata a lasciarmi in quel modo, non capirà mai *cosa è morto dentro di me* e che l'unica cosa rimasta in vita di me è la mia parte oscura che reprimevo.


 ti consiglio una seduta spiritica, sia mai che accade un miracolo e resuscita....
danut...se non fosse che mi sei contemporaneo, potrei pensare che sei l'ispiratore di goethe....
che ne dici di crescere un pochettino? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






sempre e comunque, se non sei un personaggio costruito..ovviamente...sono ripetitivo, ma mi piace esserlo in alcuni casi, come vedi abbiamo anche una DOTE in comune....


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Tu non sai com'ero, tu non sai cosa facevo. Mia made ogni tanto piange dicendo che io non sono quello di prima, che io sono un'altra persona, renditi conto del cambiamento che ho avuto.
> Fedifrago, ero la persona più stabile e sicura per tutti, ero quello che si definisce una roccia a cui tutti possono fare affidamento ed ora anche se prometto qualcosa, tanto poco vale, non lo farò o non vorrò farlo se non mi gira bene.
> La mia ex non capirà mai che ******* è stata a lasciarmi in quel modo, non capirà mai cosa è morto dentro di me e che l'unica cosa rimasta in vita di me è la mia parte oscura che reprimevo.


 e comunque vai tranquillo anche adesso sei una roccia, pesante e inamovibile come essa....


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Tu non sai com'ero, tu non sai cosa facevo. Mia made ogni tanto piange dicendo che io non sono quello di prima, che io sono un'altra persona, renditi conto del cambiamento che ho avuto.
> Fedifrago, ero la persona più stabile e sicura per tutti, ero quello che si definisce una roccia a cui tutti possono fare affidamento ed ora anche se prometto qualcosa, tanto poco vale, non lo farò o non vorrò farlo se non mi gira bene.
> La mia ex non capirà mai che ******* è stata a lasciarmi in quel modo, non capirà mai cosa è morto dentro di me e che l'unica cosa rimasta in vita di me è la mia parte oscura che reprimevo.


Te lo dico ancora una volta e, anche se fai fatica a crederlo, per il tuo bene:

* A LEI DI TE NON FREGA PIU' NULLA!*

Quindi fai pure tutte le cazzate che ti passano per la testa, ma se l'intento è quello di farla soffrire, di farle aver rimorsi etcetc... stai cannando in pieno, perchè lei, un'altra vita, SENZA DI TE, già a iniziato a viverla!

Esci dal tuo egocentrismo, perchè tanto tu NON SEI AL CENTRO DELLA SUA VITA!

E smettila ri raccontare e raccontarti che prima eri meglio, un'altra persona, er mejo etc etc...PALLE PALLE PALLE!

Per tua stessa ammissione, già avevi avuti traumi pesantissimi e non è affidandoti "anima e core" a qualcun altro che si risolvono, perchè sarebbe un chiedere ad altri di risolvere i PROPRI PROBLEMI!

E quelli, mi spiace non te ne renda conto, O TE LI RISOLVI TU per i fatti tuoi, o chiunque sarà al tuo fianco, prima o poi, crocerossina o meno, ne sarà schiacciata e in qualche modo, più o meno "corretto", se li toglierà di dosso, buttando via il bimbo (TU) con l'acqua sporca!

Quindi, per l'ennesima volta ...*CRESCI!!!*


----------



## MK (20 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per tua stessa ammissione, già avevi avuti traumi pesantissimi e non è affidandoti "anima e core" a qualcun altro che si risolvono, perchè sarebbe un chiedere ad altri di risolvere i PROPRI PROBLEMI!
> 
> E quelli, mi spiace non te ne renda conto, O TE LI RISOLVI TU per i fatti tuoi, o chiunque sarà al tuo fianco, prima o poi, crocerossina o meno, ne sarà schiacciata e in qualche modo, più o meno "corretto", se li toglierà di dosso, buttando via il bimbo (TU) con l'acqua sporca!


Quoto. Terapeuta escluso ovviamente


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Quoto. Terapeuta escluso ovviamente


 c'è anche chi ha le capacità di farlo senza terapeuta e non è niente di così particolarmente fuori dall'ordinario....


----------



## MK (20 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> c'è anche chi ha le capacità di farlo senza terapeuta e non è niente di così particolarmente fuori dall'ordinario....


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


>


 capisco che è fuori dalla tua portata....tu avrai bisogno di un sostegno esterno per evolvere ed elaborare, altri non ne hanno bisogno...


----------



## MK (20 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> capisco che è fuori dalla tua portata....tu avrai bisogno di un sostegno esterno per evolvere ed elaborare, altri non ne hanno bisogno...


Altri chi?

ps comunque parlavo di Danut non di me.


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Altri chi?
> 
> ps comunque parlavo di Danut non di me.


 conosci danut così bene da poter escludere o dire che ha bisogno o no di un terapeuta? e chi sei, nostradamus?
altri sta per la maggior parte del resto del mondo che non sei tu.....


----------



## MK (20 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> altri sta per la maggior parte del resto del mondo che non sei tu.....


Infatti io sto in terapia, ma non per risolvere problemi di cuore o di abbandono. Per farmi guidare nel labirinto dell'inconscio, viaggio affascinante... La maggior parte del mondo non si affida a nessuno? Né psicologicamente né concretamente? Mah...


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Infatti io sto in terapia, ma non per risolvere problemi di cuore o di abbandono. Per farmi guidare nel labirinto dell'inconscio, viaggio affascinante... La maggior parte del mondo non si affida a nessuno? Né psicologicamente né concretamente? Mah...


quel mah cosa vorrebbe dire che sei scettica?

ti è balenato mai che a qualcuno possa fregare nulla dell'inconscio e che lo stsso vive bene con sè stesso, è una brava personcina e non fa del male a nessuno? cose che mi sembrano il minimo indispensabile per avere una vita lo stesso intensa e piacevole?


----------



## MK (20 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> quel mah cosa vorrebbe dire che sei scettica?
> 
> ti è balenato mai che a qualcuno possa fregare nulla dell'inconscio e che lo stsso vive bene con sè stesso, è una brava personcina e non fa del male a nessuno? cose che mi sembrano il minimo indispensabile per avere una vita lo stesso intensa e piacevole?


Brava personcina, non fa male a nessuno? Concetti relativi... L'amore è irrazionale ad esempio, e chiudersi al proprio inconscio non fa bene...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Infatti io sto in terapia, ma non per risolvere problemi di cuore o di abbandono. Per farmi guidare nel labirinto dell'inconscio, viaggio affascinante... La maggior parte del mondo non si affida a nessuno? Né psicologicamente né concretamente? Mah...


 Penso che la maggior parte del mondo abbia ben altri problemi che quelli del labirinto dell'inconscio, magari se riuscirà a mangiare domani e anche nel nostro mondo ricco se riuscirà ad arrivare a fine mese ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Brava personcina, non fa male a nessuno? Concetti relativi... L'amore è irrazionale ad esempio, e chiudersi al proprio inconscio non fa bene...


 Se è irrazionale come puoi razionalizzarlo e trovarne ragioni?


----------



## MK (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Penso che la maggior parte del mondo abbia ben altri problemi che quelli del labirinto dell'inconscio, magari se riuscirà a mangiare domani e anche nel nostro mondo ricco se riuscirà ad arrivare a fine mese ...


Certo Persa, certo... e la depressione è una malattia da ricchi...


----------



## MK (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se è irrazionale come puoi razionalizzarlo e trovarne ragioni?


E chi trova le ragioni? Se ti riferisci al mio thread cercavo le ragioni del tradimento non dell'amore...


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Brava personcina, non fa male a nessuno? Concetti relativi... L'amore è irrazionale ad esempio, *e chiudersi al proprio inconscio non fa bene..*.


non fa bene a qualcuno...ad altri potrebbe non avere nessuna influenza...come vedi tutto è relativo....
si, brava personcina e non fa male a nessuno...ovviamente se una persona ha dei problemi suoi e la fa soffrire una persona che respira non è che tutto il mondo debba smettere di respirare per farla smettere di soffrire e se non lo fa non è più brava personcina e non fa male a nessuno..ti pare un concetto difficile da elaborare?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E chi trova le ragioni? Se ti riferisci al mio thread cercavo le ragioni del tradimento non dell'amore...


 Ma il tradimento non sta nelle ragioni irrazionali dell'altro che prova un sentimento irrazionale per un'altra persona?


----------



## MK (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma il tradimento non sta nelle ragioni irrazionali dell'altro che prova un sentimento irrazionale per un'altra persona?


Non irrazionali Persa...


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Certo Persa, certo... e la depressione è una malattia da ricchi...


 cazzo c'entra la depressione con il fatto di volersi indagare?


----------



## MK (20 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non fa bene a qualcuno...ad altri potrebbe non avere nessuna influenza...come vedi tutto è relativo....
> si, brava personcina e non fa male a nessuno...ovviamente se una persona ha dei problemi suoi e la fa soffrire una persona che respira non è che tutto il mondo debba smettere di respirare per farla smettere di soffrire e se non lo fa non è più brava personcina e non fa male a nessuno..ti pare un concetto difficile da elaborare?


Non ci ho capito niente...


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

persa che ne dici di una partita on line a tressette?


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non ci ho capito niente...


 non avevo dubbi...


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma il tradimento non sta nelle ragioni irrazionali dell'altro che prova un sentimento irrazionale per un'altra persona?


Mi sa che fra un pò non ne uscite più!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi sa che fra un pò non ne uscite più!


 E' il labirinto dell'inconscio...


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi sa che fra un pò non ne uscite più!


 fra un po'? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












che ottimista...


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' il labirinto dell'inconscio...


 dedalo...


----------



## MK (20 Giugno 2009)

*Mi spiace*

ma vi devo lasciare... Che dire? Auguro a tutti che ritorni l'incanto... chissà poi potremmo magari trovare una lingua comune


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ma vi devo lasciare... Che dire? Auguro a tutti che ritorni l'incanto... chissà poi potremmo magari trovare una lingua comune


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ma vi devo lasciare... Che dire? *Auguro a tutti che ritorni l'incanto...* chissà poi potremmo magari trovare una lingua comune


L'incanto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





C'è un'asta da qualche parte?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scusa Mk ma queste son proprio quelle frasi buttate lì....che non vogliono dir nulla!


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ma vi devo lasciare... Che dire? Auguro a tutti che ritorni l'incanto... chissà poi potremmo magari trovare una lingua comune


personalmente mi auguro di no...anche perdchè sei rigida come un sasso e quindi vorrebbe dire che sono io che mi sono spostato verso la tua e noncredo che avverrà...ma mai dire mai, potrebbe accadermi un incidente...
arrivederci...
l'incanto?


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'incanto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 a me serve una macchina!


----------



## Old danut (20 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Te lo dico ancora una volta e, anche se fai fatica a crederlo, per il tuo bene:
> 
> * A LEI DI TE NON FREGA PIU' NULLA!*
> 
> ...


A me di lei non frega nulla, personalmente se finisse domani sottoo una macchina direi che quel che era stato e non è avvenuto finalmente è avvenuto.
Pensa tu credi che questa mia angoscia si possa riversare in un rapporto? Tu davvero credi che la morte ingiusta e senza giustizia da parte dello stato di mio padre possa essere superata e metabolizzata? Credi che i parenti più stretti che dovevano starti affianco, come il mio stesso padre diceva, che si sono dileguati per derubarci della eredità non siano un trauma alla fiiducia? E pensare che dopo amici vicinissimi di mio padre hanno dato una mano a mia madre alla fine derubandola credi che non sia stato un altro smacco alla mia fiducia negli altri? Ma con il tempo ho sepolto queste vicende perchè se non si può superare si deve sepellire pena la morte propria e non ci crederai, vivevo sereno ed il periodo che ho passato da solo studente ho fatto più esami della media ho accettato un tradimento e metabolizzato, ma il danno che ho ricevuto da lei è pari a quello che lei ha ricevuto quando è stata investita da una macchina. Pensare che mi ha chiamato per essere consolata per la morte di suo nonno con quella coscenza zozza che aveva quando lei stessa mi accusava a volte dicendo "ma che c'hai la coscenza zozza se rispondi così?".m Mi ha riversato il suo sudiciume, il suo marcio ed ha avvelenato chi ero, ovvio che se persona sensibile la parte bella di me si debba ritrarre dentro di me e tirare fuori solo la parte che mi può difendere ed ora mi difendo ancora, ma credi che non ci soffro in questo tener lontane le persone dal mio vero io che è ancora spaventato?


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> A me di lei non frega nulla, personalmente se finisse domani sottoo una macchina direi che quel che era stato e non è avvenuto finalmente è avvenuto.
> Pensa tu credi che questa mia angoscia si possa riversare in un rapporto? Tu davvero credi che la morte ingiusta e senza giustizia da parte dello stato di mio padre possa essere superata e metabolizzata? Credi che i parenti più stretti che dovevano starti affianco, come il mio stesso padre diceva, che si sono dileguati per derubarci della eredità non siano un trauma alla fiiducia? E pensare che dopo amici vicinissimi di mio padre hanno dato una mano a mia madre alla fine derubandola credi che non sia stato un altro smacco alla mia fiducia negli altri? Ma con il tempo ho sepolto queste vicende perchè se non si può superare si deve sepellire pena la morte propria e non ci crederai, vivevo sereno ed il periodo che ho passato da solo studente ho fatto più esami della media ho accettato un tradimento e metabolizzato, ma il danno che ho ricevuto da lei è pari a quello che lei ha ricevuto quando è stata investita da una macchina. Pensare che mi ha chiamato per essere consolata per la morte di suo nonno con quella coscenza zozza che aveva quando lei stessa mi accusava a volte dicendo "ma che c'hai la coscenza zozza se rispondi così?".m Mi ha riversato il suo sudiciume, il suo marcio ed ha avvelenato chi ero, ovvio che se persona sensibile la parte bella di me si debba ritrarre dentro di me e tirare fuori solo la parte che mi può difendere ed ora mi difendo ancora, ma credi che non ci soffro in questo tener lontane le persone dal mio vero io che è ancora spaventato?


O fai finta di non capire...o leggi solo quello che ti pare per interpretare il ruolo che hai scelto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> A me di lei non frega nulla, personalmente se finisse domani sottoo una macchina direi che quel che era stato e non è avvenuto finalmente è avvenuto.
> Pensa tu credi che questa mia angoscia si possa riversare in un rapporto? Tu davvero credi che la morte ingiusta e senza giustizia da parte dello stato di mio padre possa essere superata e metabolizzata? Credi che i parenti più stretti che dovevano starti affianco, come il mio stesso padre diceva, che si sono dileguati per derubarci della eredità non siano un trauma alla fiiducia? E pensare che dopo amici vicinissimi di mio padre hanno dato una mano a mia madre alla fine derubandola credi che non sia stato un altro smacco alla mia fiducia negli altri? Ma con il tempo ho sepolto queste vicende perchè se non si può superare si deve sepellire pena la morte propria e non ci crederai, vivevo sereno ed il periodo che ho passato da solo studente ho fatto più esami della media ho accettato un tradimento e metabolizzato, ma il danno che ho ricevuto da lei è pari a quello che lei ha ricevuto quando è stata investita da una macchina. Pensare che mi ha chiamato per essere consolata per la morte di suo nonno con quella coscenza zozza che aveva quando lei stessa mi accusava a volte dicendo "ma che c'hai la coscenza zozza se rispondi così?".m Mi ha riversato il suo sudiciume, il suo marcio ed ha avvelenato chi ero, ovvio che se persona sensibile la parte bella di me si debba ritrarre dentro di me e tirare fuori solo la parte che mi può difendere ed ora mi difendo ancora, ma credi che non ci soffro in questo tener lontane le persone dal mio vero io che è ancora spaventato?


 Galimberti sostiene che certi problemi siano più facilmente comprensibili attraverso la letteratura.
Hai letto libri o visto film che ti sembra abbiano espresso il tuo sentire?


----------



## Old danut (20 Giugno 2009)

Ho letto Shantaram, ed io mi sento come il protagonista quando ha perso entrambi i suoi carissimi amici, come risultato si è andato a fare di eroina! medesima cosa che fece quando sua moglie lo cacciò via di casa prima!


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Inizio a pensare che la tua ex non capirà mai abbastanza il culo che ha avuto a lasciarti!


Fedy













un nick!
un mito!


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma va là...la vita interiore ce l'hanno solo le persone tormentate! salvo poi rivelarsi delle persone stronze come poche al mondo...ma sai..loro sono tormentate.....


ci tengo a farvi sapere che non ho una vita interiore.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> A me di lei non frega nulla, personalmente se finisse domani sottoo una macchina direi che quel che era stato e non è avvenuto finalmente è avvenuto.
> Pensa tu credi che questa mia angoscia si possa riversare in un rapporto? Tu davvero credi che la morte ingiusta e senza giustizia da parte dello stato di mio padre possa essere superata e metabolizzata? Credi che i parenti più stretti che dovevano starti affianco, come il mio stesso padre diceva, che si sono dileguati per derubarci della eredità non siano un trauma alla fiiducia? E pensare che dopo amici vicinissimi di mio padre hanno dato una mano a mia madre alla fine derubandola credi che non sia stato un altro smacco alla mia fiducia negli altri? Ma con il tempo ho sepolto queste vicende perchè se non si può superare si deve sepellire pena la morte propria e non ci crederai, vivevo sereno ed il periodo che ho passato da solo studente ho fatto più esami della media ho accettato un tradimento e metabolizzato, ma il danno che ho ricevuto da lei è pari a quello che lei ha ricevuto quando è stata investita da una macchina. Pensare che mi ha chiamato per essere consolata per la morte di suo nonno con quella coscenza zozza che aveva quando lei stessa mi accusava a volte dicendo "ma che c'hai la coscenza zozza se rispondi così?".m Mi ha riversato il suo sudiciume, il suo marcio ed ha avvelenato chi ero, ovvio che se persona sensibile la parte bella di me si debba ritrarre dentro di me e tirare fuori solo la parte che mi può difendere ed ora mi difendo ancora, ma credi che non ci soffro in questo tener lontane le persone dal mio vero io che è ancora spaventato?


ma va?



e perchè non ce l'hai detto prima?




ah l'avevi fatto!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ho letto Shantaram, ed io mi sento come il protagonista quando ha perso entrambi i suoi carissimi amici, come risultato si è andato a fare di eroina! medesima cosa che fece quando sua moglie lo cacciò via di casa prima!








  pensi di risolvere con l'eroina?


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2009)

ma non è che abbiamo svaccato 2 o 3 tread altrui parlando con Danut?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma non è che abbiamo svaccato 2 o 3 tread altrui parlando con Danut?


 Un poco ...succede ...ma l'argomento è simile.
Se gli interessati ritengono che si sia andati O.T. possono aprirne un altro.
I moderatori hanno sempre gli strumenti per "riordinare".


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ci tengo a farvi sapere che non ho una vita interiore.


 come se non ce ne fossimo accorti


----------



## Old danut (20 Giugno 2009)

Cara Persa, come dissi la menzogna ha distrutto il mio mondo, adesso non so più cosa sia vero e cosa sia falso, in casa mia sto bene solo per il fatto che è un posto a me noto, ma il resto lo reputo come una grande illusione. Pensa, se non trovo il modo per ricacciare dentro di me questo demone che era il mio lato oscuro che tutto distrugge e nulla tiene dovrò puntarlo solo su di me per evitare coerentmente con le mie idee di fare male agli altri, no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Cara Persa, come dissi la menzogna ha distrutto il mio mondo, adesso non so più cosa sia vero e cosa sia falso, in casa mia sto bene solo per il fatto che è un posto a me noto, ma il resto lo reputo come una grande illusione. Pensa, se non trovo il modo per ricacciare dentro di me questo demone che era il mio lato oscuro che tutto distrugge e nulla tiene dovrò puntarlo solo su di me per evitare coerentmente con le mie idee di fare male agli altri, no?


 Hai paura della tua aggressività?
Trova un modo per esprimerla e incanalarla: scegli uno sport.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2009)

rispondendo a Reale

ci tenevo a confermare questa vostra impressione.
benchè tradita, e non traditrice, secondo quanto emerge nel 3d di MK alla base del tradimento di mio marito ci sono le sue esigenze da me non soddisfatte, dunque da me tradite.
quindi io ho tradito lui prima che lui tradisse me 
ergo 
sono una traditrice
ergo 
rivendico il mio diritto dovere a non avere una vita interiore

però ci tengo a dire 2 cose in proposito:

la prima e fondamentale è per Danut 
caro Dan guarda che a mente di questo ragionamento tu hai tradito per primo
facciamo pari e patta: non c'è bisogno che ti scusi o ti spieghi con lei, ma smetti di pretendere che lo faccia lei

la seconda riferibile a rapporti di lunga data
in una vita insieme di 20 o 30 anni non si può pretendere che tutti gli aspetti del partner aderiscano sempre perfettamente alle nostre aspettative e desideri
così potrebbe essere solo se il partner fosse un robot costruito su misura per noi, e forse nemmeno
se ti accetto solo per la parte in cui mi sta bene come sei e rifiuto l'altra e vado a cercare altrove la soddisfazione delle mie esigenze altrove sono un pezzo di m... e dovrei togliermi dai c...., perchè il rapporto tra noi non esiste
se invece il tradimento è dovuto ad un momento di sbrocco, allora il discorso è un altro

ma ognuno di noi, anche il miglior partner del mondo, "tradisce" in qualche modo un'esigenza dell'altro
questo, di per sè, non giustifica il tradimento inteso in senso classico


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai paura della tua aggressività?
> Trova un modo per esprimerla e incanalarla: scegli uno sport.


DI SQUADRA
per carità


----------



## Old danut (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai paura della tua aggressività?
> Trova un modo per esprimerla e incanalarla: scegli uno sport.


Faccio già tanto sport e quello non è uno sfogo per la mia aggressività, mi tiene solo controllato quanto basta per non esplodere ogni giorno. fa conto che sono 16 mesi in effetti che nuoto, corro e faccio palestra e decisamente fisicamente la cosa si vede eccome, ma i risultati sul piano psicologico non ci sono, ho solo quello che il mio migliore amico definisce un fisico ineccepibile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Faccio già tanto sport e quello non è uno sfogo per la mia aggressività, mi tiene solo controllato quanto basta per non esplodere ogni giorno. fa conto che sono 16 mesi in effetti che nuoto, corro e faccio palestra e decisamente fisicamente la cosa si vede eccome, ma i risultati sul piano psicologico non ci sono, ho solo quello che il mio migliore amico definisce un fisico ineccepibile.


 Io intendevo sport non attività fisica, ovvero qualcosa di agonistico, di squadra, come dice Amoremio, sarebbe fantastico.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> rispondendo a Reale
> 
> ci tenevo a confermare questa vostra impressione.
> benchè tradita, e non traditrice, secondo quanto emerge nel 3d di MK alla base del tradimento di mio marito ci sono le sue esigenze da me non soddisfatte, dunque da me tradite.
> ...




Come darti torto.
E' quel che dicevo in amore e sesso nella discusione Tradimento e identità.
Ogni "tradimento" o insoddisfazione va manifestata ...esprimerla dopo un tradimento (o numerosi tradimenti) ha la sola funzione di crearsi un'alibi.

O.T. Pensa che dopo aver scoperto tutto quello che ho scoperto ho perso il ribrezzo per gli insetti indesiderati, li ammazzo senza fastidio ...forse perché ci ho dormito per anni?


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> [/size][/b]
> 
> Come darti torto.
> E' quel che dicevo in amore e sesso nella discusione Tradimento e identità.
> ...


 






























allora lo vedi che contributo essenziale ha dato tuo marito alla tua crescita personale!
tu lo denigri quel por'uomo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> allora lo vedi che contributo essenziale ha dato tuo marito alla tua crescita personale!
> tu lo denigri quel por'uomo!


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> [/size][/b]
> 
> Come darti torto.
> E' quel che dicevo in amore e sesso nella discusione Tradimento e identità.
> ...


Guarda che non è affatto detto che non vengano manifestati PRIMA...


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> rispondendo a Reale
> 
> ci tenevo a confermare questa vostra impressione.
> benchè tradita, e non traditrice, secondo quanto emerge nel 3d di MK alla base del tradimento di mio marito ci sono le sue esigenze da me non soddisfatte, dunque da me tradite.
> ...


* AMOREMIO MA NON TE NE ACCORGI QUANDO SCHERZO? 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> pensi di risolvere con l'eroina?


 ma magari!


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> DI SQUADRA
> per carità





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io intendevo sport non attività fisica, ovvero qualcosa di agonistico, di squadra, come dice Amoremio, sarebbe fantastico.


 no per favore non dategli idee malsane che se poi un compagno di squadra non gli passa la palla e lo tradisce viene qui a piangere...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> no per favore non dategli idee malsane che se poi un compagno di squadra non gli passa la palla e lo tradisce viene qui a piangere...


 Ti leggo crudele stasera...


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti leggo crudele stasera...


assolutamente...un po' di calci in culo non hanno mai fatto male a nessuno...


----------



## MK (20 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'incanto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Capossela (Vinicio), Ovunque proteggi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJpPFBv5DEg


----------



## Old danut (21 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> [/size][/b]
> Ogni "tradimento" o insoddisfazione va manifestata ...esprimerla dopo un tradimento (o numerosi tradimenti) ha la sola funzione di crearsi un'alibi.


Questo lo penso come penso che chi non mangifesti queste insoddisfazioni è solo una persona che non ha imparato ad usare la parola quando gli serviva e non solo per brontolare.
Magari ci sono carenze nel tradito, ma se non vengono menzionate prima tutto decade e rimane il fatto che il traditore è e rimane uno stronzo immaturo a prescindere, se poi è capace di prendersi le sue responsabilità ben venga allora ha la mia stima, ma se scappa da esse rimane quello che penso.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Giugno 2009)

Magari il traditore non ama piu' il tradito e resta con lui per altri motivi, ci hai mai pensato, Danut?


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> * AMOREMIO MA NON TE NE ACCORGI QUANDO SCHERZO?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si me n'ero accorta che scherzavi
ma ho colto l'occasione per esternare.
e pensa che manco m'andava di scrivere

chè se m'andava....


----------



## Old reale (21 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> si me n'ero accorta che scherzavi
> ma ho colto l'occasione per esternare.
> e pensa che manco m'andava di scrivere
> 
> *chè se m'andava....*


 ho terrore


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ho terrore


fai bene


----------



## Old reale (21 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> fai bene


 lo so....


----------



## Old danut (21 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Magari il traditore non ama piu' il tradito e resta con lui per altri motivi, ci hai mai pensato, Danut?


Non amare più una persona non è un alibi, ha bisogno di altre soddisfazioni? Come ho detto sempre ci si fa una spider o altre cazzate del genere, ma non si tradisce la fiducia riposta se non c'è più amore.
Si da troppo valore a questo sentimento del cavolo, e per amore tanti sono capaci a passare su ad altre più importanti cose.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Non amare più una persona non è un alibi, ha bisogno di altre soddisfazioni? Come ho detto sempre ci si fa una spider o altre cazzate del genere, ma non si tradisce la fiducia riposta se non c'è più amore.
> *Si da troppo valore a questo sentimento del cavolo*, e per amore tanti sono capaci a passare su ad altre più importanti cose.


Ecco appunto, bravo...non dargli tutta sta importanza...e mollala lì!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per l'ennesima volta: la tua ex, come ti ha tradito, resasi conto d'averlo fatto perchè non ti amava più, ti ha mollato, giusto? L'unico suo vero errore è stato quello di cercare in te conforto per la perdita di un suo caro, non considerando che, secondo i TUOI parametri, ciò avrebbe aperto un DEBITO SALATISSIMO da pagare...che infatti tu ancora pretenderesti di esigere... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









 Sei TU che mercifichi i sentimenti, che sottintendi che non si ami per un moto spontaneo, disinteressato e sorgivo, ma che amare significhi crearsi dei crediti verso l'amato/a, valutarne la convenienza... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quindi, in fondo, LEI è stata corretta.... TU NO, perchè ancora insisti a pretendere spiegazioni, come se lasciarti rappresenti una lesa maestà... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ripeto: lei non si rende ancora conto della fortuna che ha avuto a perderti...


----------



## MK (21 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> non considerando che, secondo i TUOI parametri, ciò avrebbe aperto un DEBITO SALATISSIMO da pagare...che infatti tu ancora pretenderesti di esigere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bella e corretta interpretazione...


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Bella e corretta interpretazione...


quoto con stupore


----------



## Old reale (21 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto con stupore


 non ti stupire, fallo quando quoterà anche l'esatto opposto con la stessa enfasi...


----------



## Old danut (21 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ecco appunto, bravo...non dargli tutta sta importanza...e mollala lì!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bella e corretta interpretazione fantasiosa e limitata da te stesso.
Primo, io le ho dato la colpa del voler essere consolata ben sapendo di avermi tradito, visto che per me non c'è debito per il fatto in se, ma per avermi messo nella capacità di scoprire il tutto. Poi siamo così sicuri del fatto che lei non mi amasse che 6 mesi dopo mi voleva di nuovo, ma non ha mai chiesto scusa. Se sai di avere una colpa e tu non hai lasciato ma hai tradito e poi lasciato non chiedere aiuto da chi hai accoltellato e non lo sa ancora, se gli vuoi bene gli fai vivere la sua vita e ti defili per sempre e non ti farai mai più sentire.
Questo per dirti che tu non hai capito nulla, che vedi le cose con il tuo filtro di persona insensibile e scusa se te lo dico estremamente limitata. Non pensare che tutti angiscano come te, io sono sensibile eed ho sofferto estremamente per il suo lutto, ma io non avrei mai avuto l'egoismo di volere conforto da chi ho tradito e quindi ho ferito, mi spiace ma se lei voleva fare le cose fatte per bene era lasciarmi e poi uscire con il tizio e non dire che lei è stata onesta fedifrago, perchè mi sono reso conto che tu non sai cosa significhi in pieno onestà e cerchi sempre di porti a mettere in condizioni di rendere meno gravi le posizioni dei traditori.

Ah, e non c'è lesa maesta per lasciarmi, qusto mi ha fatto comprendere che tu non hai capito na mazza, ma non posso lamentarmi, uomo medio pensiero medio. Tutti i traditi sanno cosa significhi perdere la fiducia in se stessi e negli altri scoprendo un tradimento, se tu non lo sai è perchè per tua fortuna le tue sfortune non ti hanno colpito nel vivo, ma aspetta, io ho la certrezza che tutti hanno i loor tasti dolenti, quelli per cui non si esce più fuori, vuoi cercarli ed osare?


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Bella e corretta interpretazione fantasiosa e limitata da te stesso.
> Primo, io le ho dato la colpa del voler essere consolata ben sapendo di avermi tradito, visto che per me non c'è debito per il fatto in se, ma per avermi messo nella capacità di scoprire il tutto. Poi siamo così sicuri del fatto che lei non mi amasse che 6 mesi dopo mi voleva di nuovo, ma non ha mai chiesto scusa. Se sai di avere una colpa e tu non hai lasciato ma hai tradito e poi lasciato non chiedere aiuto da chi hai accoltellato e non lo sa ancora, se gli vuoi bene gli fai vivere la sua vita e ti defili per sempre e non ti farai mai più sentire.
> Questo per dirti che tu non hai capito nulla, che vedi le cose con il tuo filtro di persona insensibile e scusa se te lo dico estremamente limitata. Non pensare che tutti angiscano come te, io sono sensibile eed ho sofferto estremamente per il suo lutto, ma io non avrei mai avuto l'egoismo di volere conforto da chi ho tradito e quindi ho ferito, mi spiace ma se lei voleva fare le cose fatte per bene era lasciarmi e poi uscire con il tizio e non dire che lei è stata onesta fedifrago, perchè mi sono reso conto che tu non sai cosa significhi in pieno onestà e cerchi sempre di porti a mettere in condizioni di rendere meno gravi le posizioni dei traditori.
> 
> Ah, e non c'è lesa maesta per lasciarmi, qusto mi ha fatto comprendere che tu non hai capito na mazza, ma non posso lamentarmi, uomo medio pensiero medio. Tutti i traditi sanno cosa significhi perdere la fiducia in se stessi e negli altri scoprendo un tradimento, se tu non lo sai è perchè per tua fortuna le tue sfortune non ti hanno colpito nel vivo, ma aspetta, io ho la certrezza che tutti hanno i loor tasti dolenti, quelli per cui non si esce più fuori, vuoi cercarli ed osare?


premesso che Feddy ti dice onestamente quello che pensa, come tutti noi, perdendo il suo tempo per cercare di farti capire che la tua prospettiva ossessiva non è quella giusta solo perchè danneggia te, ti sta dicendo ciò che pensa con un certo garbo, che non sempre tu hai dimostrato di meritare.

la tua ragazza era evidentemente molto confusa
il che è spiegabile se non giustificabile con la sua giovane età, con il fatto di essersi impegnata con te ancora più giovane e di non aver saputo gestire questo suo impasse.
era immatura
c'è gente che lo è avendo il doppio o il triplo dei suoi anni
ma alla fin fine nessuno di noi sta qui a dire che si è comportata nel migliore dei modi
anzi a nessuno interessa più che tanto "lei" se non in rapporto a te
che sei sicuramente bisognoso di aiuto ma accetti il dialogo solo con chi ti fa "pat pat" sulla spalla
e le rarissime volte che dici cose condivisibili, queste risultano essere da te del tutto disapplicate per quanto ti concerne.


----------



## Old danut (21 Giugno 2009)

Odio chi mi giudica senza sapere nulla di me, odio essere considerato che mi si mettano pensieri egoistici a prescindere mentre io ho sempre voluto dare molto alla gente con molte pacche sui denti e lei sapeva quanto ero capace di dare anche perdendoci, perchè a me non frega nulla dei bilanci, ma solo dell'onestà.


----------



## Old reale (21 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Odio chi mi giudica senza sapere nulla di me, odio essere considerato che mi si mettano pensieri egoistici a prescindere *mentre io ho sempre voluto dare molto alla gente con molte pacche sui denti* e lei sapeva quanto ero capace di dare anche perdendoci, perchè a me non frega nulla dei bilanci, ma solo dell'onestà.


siediti perchè ti sto dando una notizia originale e potrebbe sconvolgerti:"è successo a tutti, e a molti è successo peggio che a te, con figli e molte più gatte da pelare"


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> siediti perchè ti sto dando una notizia originale e potrebbe sconvolgerti:"è successo a tutti, e a molti è successo peggio che a te, con figli e molte più gatte da pelare"


ma dai?!!
e magari anche noi avevamo dato tutta la nostra fiducia a chi ci ha tradito?


----------



## Old reale (21 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma dai?!!
> e magari anche noi avevamo dato tutta la nostra fiducia a chi ci ha tradito?


 oh mio dio! sai di che parlo?


----------



## Old sperella (21 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Bella e corretta interpretazione fantasiosa e* limitata da te stesso.*


Sono arrivata a leggere fin qui . Ti trovo molto offensivo e supponente , nonchè ingrato . 
Ennesimo consiglio spassionato : scendi dal tuo piedistallo e impara ad ascoltare gli altri e apprezzare chi ti dedica il proprio tempo  .


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> oh mio dio! sai di che parlo?


lo credevo
ma da quando leggo Danut mi rendo conto che non si può mettere a confronto quello che passo io 
dopo un matrimonio, figli, quasi 30 anni di vita e fiducia e progetti insieme e tenerezza e discussioni, si anche discussioni
con quello che sta passando lui
dopo uno stare insieme a distanza durato 4 anni.

ne converrai
non c'è proprio paragone
cerchiamo di non manifestare tutta la nostra insensibilità


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> *Odio chi mi giudica senza sapere nulla di me, odio essere considerato che mi si mettano pensieri egoistici a prescindere* mentre io ho sempre voluto dare molto alla gente con molte pacche sui denti e lei sapeva quanto ero capace di dare anche perdendoci, perchè a me non frega nulla dei bilanci, ma solo dell'onestà.


Allora evita di scrivere su un forum e di dare di te un'immagine così squallidamente egocentrica ed ottusa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ed evita di giudicare, perchè nessuno, mi pare, se non tu stesso, ti ha dato alcuna palma di migliore degli altri, di più sensibile degli altri, di più buono, di più corretto, ma, al limite, solo di più sbalestrato infantile ed immaturo...

Vedi la differenza sostanziale fra me e te, è che io cerco di vedere altri aspetti, di confrontarmi, di accettare anche visuali diverse dalle mie, non considerando le mie valutazioni aprioristicamente giuste e quelle degli altri sbagliate cme invece ad ogni piè sospinto fai tu...il che significa R-A-G-I-O-N-A-R-E termine che so risultarti particolarmente ostico...

Ora, se permetti, o anche se non lo permetti, devo dire che mi son proprio rotto le palle di perdere tempo senza cavare un ragno dal buco con chi ripete ossessivamente sempre e solo le stesse menate, quindi scrivi pure fino alla nausea di qualto sei figo tu e schifosi gli altri...riuscirò a viver bene lo stesso!|!


----------



## Old reale (21 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lo credevo
> ma da quando leggo Danut mi rendo conto che non si può mettere a confronto quello che passo io
> dopo un matrimonio, figli, quasi 30 anni di vita e fiducia e progetti insieme e tenerezza e discussioni, si anche discussioni
> con quello che sta passando lui
> ...


 tenerezza?fiducia 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   no entiendo....


----------



## MK (21 Giugno 2009)

*Fedi*

non esageriamo però...


----------



## Old reale (21 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> non esageriamo però...


 dai non esagerare fedi, che i sociopatici vanno protetti...altrimenti come ci si può sentire superiori?


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> tenerezza?fiducia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eehh
lo so che non capisci 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma nemmeno io capisco 

	
	
		
		
	


	




capiamocivisi

meno male che invece lui ha le idee così chiare!


----------



## MK (21 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> dai non esagerare fedi, che i sociopatici vanno protetti...altrimenti come ci si può sentire superiori?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora evita di scrivere su un forum e di dare di te un'immagine così squallidamente egocentrica ed ottusa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non sarà mica TraditorialRogo?


----------



## Old reale (21 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


>


attenta che ti fai male...non vorrei mai...


----------



## Old reale (21 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> eehh
> lo so che non capisci
> 
> 
> ...


e allora perchè butti lì parole a caso?


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sarà mica TraditorialRogo?


se c'è un forum traditorialrogo.net
magari mi iscrivo

ma non è che c'è anche traditoriredentinnamorati.net?


----------



## MK (21 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se c'è un forum traditorialrogo.net
> magari mi iscrivo
> 
> ma non è che c'è anche traditoriredentinnamorati.net?


e traditirisolti.net?


----------



## Old reale (21 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se c'è un forum traditorialrogo.net
> magari mi iscrivo
> 
> ma non è che c'è anche traditoriredentinnamorati.net?


no, però se trovi stronziinzensibili.org fammi un fischio che ci iscriviamo in massa..


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e allora perchè butti lì parole a caso?


che lo può fare solo lui?
un po' di par conditio please

io almeno ogni tanto vario le parole


----------



## Old reale (21 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> che lo può fare solo lui?
> un po' di par conditio please


 hai ragione, non ci avevo pensato...però non ti chiedo scusa, io uso denim...


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> no, però se trovi stronziinzensibili.org fammi un fischio che ci iscriviamo in massa..


voglio essere socio fondatore


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> hai ragione, non ci avevo pensato...però non ti chiedo scusa, io uso denim...


che classe!


----------



## Old reale (21 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> che classe!


 e lo charme non ce lo vogliamo mettere?


----------



## Old reale (21 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> voglio essere socio fondatore


 soci anziani ne accetti?


----------



## MK (21 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Poi siamo così sicuri del fatto che lei non mi amasse che *6 mesi dopo mi voleva di nuovo*, ma non ha mai chiesto scusa.


Questo mi era sfuggito... ma già sapevi del tradimento?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se c'è un forum traditorialrogo.net
> magari mi iscrivo
> 
> ma non è che c'è anche traditoriredentinnamorati.net?


 Era un utente di tradimento.net che ci ha fatto sputare sangue prima e sputare poi...


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> soci anziani ne accetti?


 
solo se autosufficienti





MK ha detto:


> Questo mi era sfuggito... ma già sapevi del tradimento?


*miiii che cogl i °°°ni!*
era una citazione (da Aldo Giovanni e Giacomo)
e non un insulto preventivo per la risposta che arriverà

si lo sapeva già
non sei stata attenta


----------



## MK (21 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> si lo sapeva già
> non sei stata attenta


E c'hai ragione... dov'è che l'aveva scritto?


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2009)

in diverse occasioni
ti sarai accorta che lui scrive quasi sempre le stesse cose
sfarfalleggiando in giro per i 3d

di solito si inserisce con un post che si riferisce al 3d poi alla 1^ o seconda replica ricomincia a parlare di sè, con la stessa tiritera 
(ho anche pensato, all'inizio, che lo facesse per verificare in contesti diversi se riceveva sempre lo stesso tipo di risposte)
di solito dopo alcuni suoi interventi l'autore del 3d se neofita si autoelimina e lui resta più o meno padrone del 3d
(una forma parassitaria di forumista direi)
quando qualcuno gli fa notare l'autolesionismo, la contraddittorietà, la ripetitività e tutta un'altra serie di cose, lui inserisce qualche nuovo elemento.
questo fatto ricordo che lo ribattè a me non molto tempo dopo che avevo cominciato a parlarci
ma l'ho poi riletto altrove


----------



## MK (21 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in diverse occasioni
> ti sarai accorta che lui scrive quasi sempre le stesse cose
> sfarfalleggiando in giro per i 3d
> 
> ...


Quando si comunica emotivamente (e io spero che Danut continui a farlo) succede. Comunque, lui sapeva del tradimento lei gli ha chiesto di tornare e lui l'ha rifiutata?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in diverse occasioni
> ti sarai accorta che lui scrive quasi sempre le stesse cose
> sfarfalleggiando in giro per i 3d
> 
> ...





MK ha detto:


> Quando si comunica emotivamente (e io spero che Danut continui a farlo) succede. Comunque, lui sapeva del tradimento lei gli ha chiesto di tornare e lui l'ha rifiutata?


 Accade anche quando si è un fake


----------



## MK (21 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Accade anche quando si è un fake


Non credo che Danut sia un fake.


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Quando si comunica emotivamente (e io spero che Danut continui a farlo) succede. Comunque, lui sapeva del tradimento lei gli ha chiesto di tornare e lui l'ha rifiutata?


non ricordo che l'abbia raccontata così 
mi pare abbia detto che lei gli ha detto o fatto sapere che l'amava
e giù tiritera sul fatto che quindi lui così pesante non doveva essere


----------



## MK (21 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non ricordo che l'abbia raccontata così
> mi pare abbia detto che lei gli ha detto o fatto sapere che l'amava
> e giù tiritera sul fatto che quindi lui così pesante non doveva essere


Ah beh, probabilmente il discorso era ti voglio bene ma... e lui aspettava invece (e aspetta) le scuse... ok


----------



## Old reale (21 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non credo che Danut sia un fake.


 e troppo bello per essere vero eh?


----------



## MK (21 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e troppo bello per essere vero eh?




















   bello soffrire così tanto? Non credo proprio...


----------



## Old reale (21 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> bello soffrire così tanto? Non credo proprio...


 no, bello poter credere di aiutarlo....


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> no, bello poter credere di aiutarlo....


----------



## Old danut (21 Giugno 2009)

sapevo di essere tradito e le dissi di no! Non disse che mi voleva bene, mi ha detto che con l'estate si era accorta di non riuscire a fare a meno di pensarmi e che provava emozioni forti in questo e peer questo voleva tornare con me. Io volevo solo che venisse per chiedere scusa, ovviamente non lo ha fatto offesa che forse io non ne volevo più sapere.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> sapevo di essere tradito e le dissi di no! Non disse che mi voleva bene, mi ha detto che con l'estate si era accorta di non riuscire a fare a meno di pensarmi e che provava emozioni forti in questo e peer questo voleva tornare con me. Io volevo solo che venisse per chiedere scusa, ovviamente non lo ha fatto offesa che forse io non ne volevo più sapere.


a maggior ragione non si capisce perchè ti dovresti incaponire sulle scuse


----------



## MK (22 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> sapevo di essere tradito e le dissi di no! Non disse che mi voleva bene, mi ha detto che con l'estate si era accorta di non riuscire a fare a meno di pensarmi e che provava emozioni forti in questo e peer questo voleva tornare con me. Io volevo solo che venisse per chiedere scusa, ovviamente non lo ha fatto offesa che forse io non ne volevo più sapere.


Ok... Danut allora è tutto dentro di te. Capisco che è un bel casino...


----------



## Old danut (22 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a maggior ragione non si capisce perchè ti dovresti incaponire sulle scuse


Perchè per colpa sua ci sono andate di mezzo così tante persone che non ne hai idea. Voglio non solo le scuse per me ma per tutto quello che ha dovuto far passare alle persone attorno a me quando poteva ben risolvere tutto prima.
Pensate, solitamente in un ambito normale questo avviene sempre, nel mio caso lei si lamenta che chiedermi scusa le costerebbe dei soldi. Ah bella c'hai 20000 Euro in banca, mica 20 euro!


----------



## Old laretta (22 Giugno 2009)

Il chattaro (ormai lo chiamo anch'io così ) continua a cercarmi...telefonate,sms struggenti...potete immaginare. La mia reazione a tutto questo?? Il silenzio. Un silenzio difficile,in qualche modo ancora imposto e non spontaneo...e non perchè abbia la minima intenzione di ritornare sui miei passi,ma semplicemente perchè credo sia impossibile dimenticare tutto in un istante. La mente mi dice chiaramente che cosa fare...stargli alla larga. Il cuore cerca ancora delle assurde giustificazioni per riallacciare con lui.Normalmente è il cuore che bisognerebbe ascoltare,ma non stavolta. Non quando il prezzo da pagare e la sofferenza,perchè io so bene quanto costano il suo affetto e e le sue attenzioni;tutto quello che mi ha dato me l'ha fatto pagare a caro prezzo..le lacrime. E non solo perchè io ero fidanzata,ma perchè lui è così...prendere o lasciare...e io ho optato per la seconda. E questo non è vittimismo,perchè io sono stata tutt'altro che vittima...sono piuttosto stata un carnefice...del mio ex ovviamente,ma ancor prima,credo,di me stessa. Sto solo analizzando con un po' più di lucidità la situazione come non facevo da tempo e rendermi conto di saperlo ancora fare mi rincuora un pochino.


----------



## MK (22 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Il chattaro (ormai lo chiamo anch'io così ) continua a cercarmi...telefonate,sms struggenti...potete immaginare. La mia reazione a tutto questo?? Il silenzio. Un silenzio difficile,in qualche modo ancora imposto e non spontaneo...e non perchè abbia la minima intenzione di ritornare sui miei passi,ma semplicemente perchè credo sia impossibile dimenticare tutto in un istante. La mente mi dice chiaramente che cosa fare...stargli alla larga. Il cuore cerca ancora delle assurde giustificazioni per riallacciare con lui.Normalmente è il cuore che bisognerebbe ascoltare,ma non stavolta. Non quando il prezzo da pagare e la sofferenza,perchè io so bene quanto costano il suo affetto e e le sue attenzioni;tutto quello che mi ha dato me l'ha fatto pagare a caro prezzo..le lacrime. E non solo perchè io ero fidanzata,ma perchè lui è così...prendere o lasciare...e io ho optato per la seconda. E questo non è vittimismo,perchè io sono stata tutt'altro che vittima...sono piuttosto stata un carnefice...del mio ex ovviamente,ma ancor prima,credo,di me stessa. Sto solo analizzando con un po' più di lucidità la situazione come non facevo da tempo e rendermi conto di saperlo ancora fare mi rincuora un pochino.


L'amore è anche lacrime. Ma se stai bene allora continua così


----------



## Old laretta (22 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> L'amore è anche lacrime. Ma se stai bene allora continua così


Hai ragione,l'amore è ANCHE lacrime....ma non può essere SOLO lacrime. Quando metti sul piatto della bilancia le cose belle e le cose brutte di un rapporto e ti accorgi che quelle brutte superano di gran lunga le belle, allora quel rapporto non può e non deve andare avanti,pena un inevitabile logorio interiore.


----------



## MK (22 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Hai ragione,l'amore è ANCHE lacrime....ma non può essere SOLO lacrime. Quando metti sul piatto della bilancia le cose belle e le cose brutte di un rapporto e ti accorgi che quelle brutte superano di gran lunga le belle, allora quel rapporto non può e non deve andare avanti,pena un inevitabile logorio interiore.


Vero.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Hai ragione,l'amore è ANCHE lacrime....ma non può essere SOLO lacrime. Quando metti sul piatto della bilancia le cose belle e le cose brutte di un rapporto e ti accorgi che quelle brutte superano di gran lunga le belle, allora quel rapporto non può e non deve andare avanti,pena un inevitabile logorio interiore.


vai così laretta
la via giusta ( la retta) non è mai quella che sembra più facile


----------



## Verena67 (22 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Hai ragione,l'amore è ANCHE lacrime....ma non può essere SOLO lacrime. Quando metti sul piatto della bilancia le cose belle e le cose brutte di un rapporto e ti accorgi che quelle brutte superano di gran lunga le belle, allora quel rapporto non può e non deve andare avanti,pena un inevitabile logorio interiore.


 
Laretta, resisti. Non te ne pentirai, sei sulla strada giusta!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Laretta, resisti. Non te ne pentirai, sei sulla strada giusta!


----------



## Old danut (22 Giugno 2009)

Laretta, non so che dire, vedo in te molta noia del tuo rappporto, quindi vuol dire che tu non lo hai coltivato per nulla e lo hai lasciato andare dentro a te. pensa che la noia di un rapporto è imputabile quasi sempre a se stessi e non alle mancanze di altri, me ne sono accorto, perchè l'altro potrebbe anche fare di tutto che non basterebbe più.
Io non credo più nell'amore, mi sono convinto che sia una inutilità inventata dall'uomo, preferisco parlare di affinità e complicità che sono per me la base di tutto, basta che solo una delle due parti esca fuori da questo gioco che tutto va a quel paese, per esempio tu andando con un altro comunque sei uscita da tempo da questo e quindi il tuo rapporto non poteva che morire, pensa anche se tu allora avessi davvero amato il tuo ragazzo ormai ex sarebbe morto tutto per colpa dell'amante.


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2009)

*Fedifrago.....*

Chi vuoi farci...a me le prese per il sedere non piacciono....così come il finto altruismo....!!Vedi...Laretta ha pensato bene di non raccontare la verità al suo ex....scelta sua....posso non condividere...ma quello che dà veramente fastidio....è il dover leggere che lo ha fatto per lui..per non farlo soffrire oltre....!!!Questa è ipocrisa allo stato puro direi....chi è Laretta per stabilire cosa fa soffrire e cosa non fa soffrire?Come mai si preoccupa solo adesso di non far soffrire il suo ex?Che facciamo scheglie lei per lui?Facciamo i seri....Laretta non racconta tutta la verità...per un solo e semplice motivo:VUOLE USCIRNE IL PIù POSSIBILE PULITA.....e QUESTO è EGOISMO...NON ALTRUISMO!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Non raccontiamoci storie ragazzi....


----------



## Old danut (23 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Laretta non racconta tutta la verità...per un solo e semplice motivo:VUOLE USCIRNE IL PIù POSSIBILE PULITA.....e QUESTO è EGOISMO...NON ALTRUISMO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mettiamo che una persona tradisca una volta, si renda conto che in effetti non ama davvero e quindi lascia, magari c'è affetto e non lo vuol dire per affetto, ma l'importante è non sembrare martiri dell'amore, la scusa migliore non è il "non ti amo più" ma per chi ha tradito almeno dire "mi accorgo di provare attrazione per altri e provare solo un forte affetto per te."
Ma cosa vedo in questo atto? 2 anni di tradimento senza pensarci su e dopo questo il volerne uscire pulitissima. Laretta, se non vuoi dirgli la verità però è meglio che gli dici una bugia che ti sporchi un pochettino, non fare la superiore, gli farà solo del male, tenta di fare in modo di metterti almeno vicina a quel livello che dovresti avere se lui avesse scoperto il tradimento, sporca un poco la tua fama e la tua persona e vedrai che effetto avrai, lui non ti chiamerà più e non ci starà più male e tu non avrai detto del tradimento.

Quello che fa più incazzare una persona tradita che scopre la vicenda è come il traditore voglia uscirne pulito come un santo.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Giugno 2009)

Danut, ma se una ti lascia, le sfumature nel modo di dirlo che cambiano!?


----------



## Kid (23 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Mettiamo che una persona tradisca una volta, si renda conto che in effetti non ama davvero e quindi lascia, magari c'è affetto e non lo vuol dire per affetto, ma l'importante è non sembrare martiri dell'amore, la scusa migliore non è il "non ti amo più" ma per chi ha tradito almeno dire "mi accorgo di provare attrazione per altri e provare solo un forte affetto per te."
> Ma cosa vedo in questo atto? 2 anni di tradimento senza pensarci su e dopo questo il volerne uscire pulitissima. Laretta, se non vuoi dirgli la verità però è meglio che gli dici una bugia che ti sporchi un pochettino, non fare la superiore, gli farà solo del male, tenta di fare in modo di metterti almeno vicina a quel livello che dovresti avere se lui avesse scoperto il tradimento, sporca un poco la tua fama e la tua persona e vedrai che effetto avrai, lui non ti chiamerà più e non ci starà più male e tu non avrai detto del tradimento.
> 
> Quello che fa più incazzare una persona tradita che scopre la vicenda è come il traditore voglia uscirne pulito come un santo.



Ma il traditore è così, c'è poco da fare. Solo col tempo può realizzare quanto egoista sia stato.


----------



## Old danut (23 Giugno 2009)

Verena, la donna o l'uomo con il senso del drammatico che dicono così su 2 gambe "non ti amo più" senza sapere qualcosa ti fanno sorgere dei dubbi, molti dubbi. Una mia amica disse che quando una persona "non ama più" in un modo così forte e non esprime prima dei dubbi solo una cosa ci sta dietro, o un'altra persona oppure un tradimento...questa mia amica ha capito di essere stata tradita per due volte da questi atteggiamenti troppo onesti e senza dubbi alcuno prima.
Laretta è passata dal dire che il suo fidanzato era meraviglioso al lasciarlo in pochissimo tempo, come pensi la possa prendere una persona capace di fare 2+2? Io penso che una persona che voglia nascondere la verità debba almeno il più possibile avvicinarsi ad essa per evitare di esagerare in atteggiamenti melodrammatici. Che lei dica che è uscita con un amico ed ha provato interesse per lui, che dica che guarda gli uomini in giro e prova interesse sessuale per altri, che dica quello che voglia, ma che sia più aderente alla verità di quanto possa esserlo stata.

Verena, io ho scoperto il tradimento per quelle sfumature che non erano nel posto giusto, se me ne sono reso conto io credi che non se ne rendano conto tutti?


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2009)

*Danut e kid*

Ok....questione di egoismo....!Qui i soliti vogliono far passare Laretta per altruista....perchè il"Come"non cambia le cose....!Sicuri che non cambia le cose?Io dico che le cambia....Laretta visto che è così altruista....dicesse il vero perchè....poi vediamo sei il suo ex avrà la stessa reazione,la stessa sofferenza.....QUANTA IPOCRISIA.....!!


----------



## Old laretta (23 Giugno 2009)

Giusto un paio di precisazioni:
1. in tutta questa storia non ho mai pensato di essere il prototipo dell'altruismo. Il mio tacere è solo dovuto-ribadisco-al fatto che, da un  lato, non era quello il motivo per cui lo lasciavo, e dall'altro, non volevo fargli ancora più male di quello che già gli ho fatto...E' un problema? E' discutibile?? Pazienza. Si tratta di un punto di vista opinabile come lo è anche quello di coloro che si rendono portatori "della verità a tutti i costi" ... ci sarebbe da dire anche su questo,credetemi.
2. penso ancora che il mio ex sia un uomo meraviglioso...il fatto di averlo tradito non lo rende più o meno stupendo...sminuisce me e di certo non lui. 
3.Sul fatto di averlo lasciato all'improvviso,parliamone gente...credete davvero che lui non si fosse accorto che qualcosa non andava??Che mi stavo allontanando da lui?? A meno che la propria natura non sia quella di una macchina senza cuore, è impossibile avere un amante e comportarsi con il proprio partner come quando quasta terza persona non esisteva. Poi se si sceglie di non vedere che qualcosa è cambiato,è un altro discorso...ma non è il suo caso.
Qualcuno canta:

"Gli occhi fanno quel che possono
 niente meno,niente più.
 Tutto quello che non vedono
è perchè non vuoi vederlo tu." 

Direi che rende l'idea.


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Giusto un paio di precisazioni:
> 1. in tutta questa storia non ho mai pensato di essere il prototipo dell'altruismo. Il mio tacere è solo dovuto-ribadisco-al fatto che, da un lato, non era quello il motivo per cui lo lasciavo, e dall'altro, non volevo fargli ancora più male di quello che già gli ho fatto...E' un problema? E' discutibile?? Pazienza. Si tratta di un punto di vista opinabile come lo è anche quello di coloro che si rendono portatori "della verità a tutti i costi" ... ci sarebbe da dire anche su questo,credetemi.
> 2. penso ancora che il mio ex sia un uomo meraviglioso...il fatto di averlo tradito non lo rende più o meno stupendo...sminuisce me e di certo non lui.
> 3.Sul fatto di averlo lasciato all'improvviso,parliamone gente...credete davvero che lui non si fosse accorto che qualcosa non andava??Che mi stavo allontanando da lui?? A meno che la propria natura non sia quella di una macchina senza cuore, è impossibile avere un amante e comportarsi con il proprio partner come quando quasta terza persona non esisteva. Poi se si sceglie di non vedere che qualcosa è cambiato,è un altro discorso...ma non è il suo caso.
> ...


verissimo.
e con ciò? non penserai mica che perché non vedo il ladro il ladro fa bene a rubarmi i soldi?


----------



## Old danut (23 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Giusto un paio di precisazioni:
> 1. in tutta questa storia non ho mai pensato di essere il prototipo dell'altruismo. Il mio tacere è solo dovuto-ribadisco-al fatto che, da un  lato, non era quello il motivo per cui lo lasciavo, e dall'altro, non volevo fargli ancora più male di quello che già gli ho fatto...E' un problema? E' discutibile?? Pazienza. Si tratta di un punto di vista opinabile come lo è anche quello di coloro che si rendono portatori "della verità a tutti i costi" ... ci sarebbe da dire anche su questo,credetemi.
> 2. penso ancora che il mio ex sia un uomo meraviglioso...il fatto di averlo tradito non lo rende più o meno stupendo...sminuisce me e di certo non lui.
> 3.Sul fatto di averlo lasciato all'improvviso,parliamone gente...credete davvero che lui non si fosse accorto che qualcosa non andava??Che mi stavo allontanando da lui?? A meno che la propria natura non sia quella di una macchina senza cuore, è impossibile avere un amante e comportarsi con il proprio partner come quando quasta terza persona non esisteva. Poi se si sceglie di non vedere che qualcosa è cambiato,è un altro discorso...ma non è il suo caso.
> ...


Ok, tu ragionin uguale uguale alla mia ex, tante belle parole condite dal nulla estremo.
Allora, non dico di dirgli tutto ma sporca un poco quello tuo schifo di immagine davanti a lui, perchè quella peersona meravigliosa  si crederà di essere lui con carenze mentre mi spiace sei tu la persona con carenze, non dirgli di averlo tradito, ma digli che lui fisicamente non ti attrae più, che hai inziato a guardare gli altri e che hai pensato quanto sarebbe bello fare sesso con altri. Questo non è tradire, ma sporcheresti la tua immagine abbastanza bene da fargli dire "ma con che ragazza sono stato! Oddio ne troverò quasi certamente di meglio!" e fidati gli farebbe bene. Io ho voluto bene e voglio bene alla mia ex, ma è e rimane che lei è una ******* di prima categoria e lìunica sua salvezza l'ha avuta avendo un compagno puttaniere fino all'inverosimile, ma con ciò le voglio lo stesso bene ma ringrazio Dio di averla lasciata.
Impara cosa è meglio davvero per gli altri senza pensare a te stessa.
E pensa quello che ha detto Anna, tu pensi che lui si sia accorto delle cose e tutto era quindi logico, ma lui amandoti poteva pensare che fosse stress che può durare anche anni, attenta! Con ciò non ti giustifica a vooler comparire una bella persona davanti a lui, perchè se ti vorrà bene te ne vorrà anche se sei una brutta persona.


----------



## MK (23 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> 3.Sul fatto di averlo lasciato all'improvviso,parliamone gente..*.credete davvero che lui non si fosse accorto che qualcosa non andava??Che mi stavo allontanando da lui?? A meno che la propria natura non sia quella di una macchina senza cuore, è impossibile avere un amante e comportarsi con il proprio partner come quando quasta terza persona non esisteva. Poi se si sceglie di non vedere che qualcosa è cambiato,è un altro discorso...ma non è il suo caso.*
> Qualcuno canta:
> 
> "Gli occhi fanno quel che possono
> ...


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2009)

*No io mi rassegno*

No vabbè io mi fermo qui....! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Adesso lui non ha voluto vedere....gli occhi li aveva....la sublimazione del nulla....e ancora la storia del non ho voluto dire per non fargli più male:Senti un pò a laretta...guarda che l'abbiam capito tutti che non hai parlato per una tua mera e unica convenienza.....per vergogna per non far una brutta figura......!!!


----------



## lale75 (23 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> No vabbè io mi fermo qui....!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mica sempre è vero, secondo me. Se ti innamori di un altro che convenineza puoi avere a restare con il tuo lui? Vorresti andartene e rifarti una vita con l'altro o almeno provarci. Puoi cercare di troncare senza far del male e quindio non parli del tradimento....e alla stessa maniera se ti accorgi di amare ancora il tuo compagno puoi essere cosciente del fatto che l'altro è stato solo un errore e che confessare metterebbe la parola fine a qualcosa che magari, invece, ne esce diverso...
Boh...in realtà io ho sempre pensato che avrei confessato e che avrei voluto sapere...ora so che non confesserei perchè so che mio marito, nonostante tutto, non merita una cosa del genere...e non vorrei neppure sapere se quella cornuta fossi io...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (23 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mica sempre è vero, secondo me. Se ti innamori di un altro che convenineza puoi avere a restare con il tuo lui? Vorresti andartene e rifarti una vita con l'altro o almeno provarci. Puoi cercare di troncare senza far del male e quindio non parli del tradimento....e alla stessa maniera se ti accorgi di amare ancora il tuo compagno puoi essere cosciente del fatto che l'altro è stato solo un errore e che confessare metterebbe la parola fine a qualcosa che magari, invece, ne esce diverso...
> Boh...in realtà io ho sempre pensato che avrei confessato e che avrei voluto sapere...ora so che non confesserei perchè so che mio marito, nonostante tutto, non merita una cosa del genere...e non vorrei neppure sapere se quella cornuta fossi io...


Lale, ha tirato avanti la storia per due anni prima di lasciarlo......ce ne ha messo di tempo per capire che non amava più il suo ex.


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mica sempre è vero, secondo me. Se ti innamori di un altro che convenineza puoi avere a restare con il tuo lui? Vorresti andartene e rifarti una vita con l'altro o almeno provarci. Puoi cercare di troncare senza far del male e quindio non parli del tradimento....e alla stessa maniera se ti accorgi di amare ancora il tuo compagno puoi essere cosciente del fatto che l'altro è stato solo un errore e che confessare metterebbe la parola fine a qualcosa che magari, invece, ne esce diverso...
> Boh...in realtà io ho sempre pensato che avrei confessato e che avrei voluto sapere...ora so che non confesserei perchè so che mio marito, nonostante tutto, non merita una cosa del genere...e non vorrei neppure sapere se quella cornuta fossi io...


più che altro, il coraggio ce lo avremmo ma è la paura che ci frega..


----------



## Old laretta (23 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> No vabbè io mi fermo qui....!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credo che ti sfugga un piccolissimo particolare...A me non interessa quello che gli altri( ah scusa hai scritto tutti) pensano di avere capito. A me interessa il vero perchè che mi ha spinto a comportarmi così..e-con tutto il rispetto-quello lo posso conoscere solo io. Certo a meno che tu,in quanto padre eterno, possa sapere cosa mi passa realmente per la testa...e in questo caso porgo i miei ossequi. Oppure  ragioni per compartimenti stagni e, di conseguenza,pensi che tutte le persone ragionino allo stesso modo,che siano tutte uguali...quindi ti arroghi il diritto di stabilire con assoluta certezza le motivazioni che stanno alla base dei loro ragionamenti. Io non mi permetto di dire che quello che per me è giusto debba esserlo necessariamente anche per gli altri. Ciascuno agisce come meglio crede,quindi mi limito a dare la mia opinione che tale deve rimanere.Non sarebbe male se lo facessi anche tu.


----------



## Old danut (23 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Credo che ti sfugga un piccolissimo particolare...A me non interessa quello che gli altri( ah scusa hai scritto tutti) pensano di avere capito. A me interessa il vero perchè che mi ha spinto a comportarmi così..e-con tutto il rispetto-quello lo posso conoscere solo io. Certo a meno che tu,in quanto padre eterno, possa sapere cosa mi passa realmente per la testa...e in questo caso porgo i miei ossequi. Oppure  ragioni per compartimenti stagni e, di conseguenza,pensi che tutte le persone ragionino allo stesso modo,che siano tutte uguali...quindi ti arroghi il diritto di stabilire con assoluta certezza le motivazioni che stanno alla base dei loro ragionamenti. Io non mi permetto di dire che quello che per me è giusto debba esserlo necessariamente anche per gli altri. Ciascuno agisce come meglio crede,quindi mi limito a dare la mia opinione che tale deve rimanere.Non sarebbe male se lo facessi anche tu.


Vedi, forse non ti accorgi di una cosa, che nella tua opinione pensi di fare bene totalmente così, ma ti rendi conto che hai solo voluto il suo male in 2 anni? Io ti ho solo detto di sporcare un poco la tua immagine perfettina, gli farai del bene fidati per davvero, non dirgli del tradimento ma abbbassati davanti ai suo occhi un poco e lui vedrà che forse forse non ha perso molto, che dici?


----------



## MK (23 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> ma abbbassati davanti ai suo occhi un poco e *lui vedrà che forse forse non ha perso molto*, che dici?


Così lui si sentirebbe meglio secondo te? Non sarebbe invece il caso di tenere i bei ricordi e andare avanti?


----------



## Bruja (23 Giugno 2009)

*MK*



MK ha detto:


> Così lui si sentirebbe meglio secondo te? Non sarebbe invece il caso di tenere i bei ricordi e andare avanti?


Certo meglio, ma qualche volta un'occhiatina a certi atteggiamenti farisaici non sarebbe male darla.  
Il fariseo era quello che diceva "Vedi Signore come sono bravo, santifico la festa, offro oboli ai poveri e seguo la legge...".  
Ecco a me sembra che manchi una sola cosa, la bontà d'animo, la generosità morale che evita di fare qualcosa per gli altri che sia utile soprattutto a sé stessi ed alla propria immagine egoreferente...
Bruja


----------



## MK (23 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ecco a me sembra che manchi una sola cosa, la bontà d'animo, la generosità morale che evita di fare qualcosa per gli altri che sia utile soprattutto a sé stessi ed alla propria immagine egoreferente...
> Bruja


Sì Bruja ma non credo che la bontà d'animo sia di questo mondo, soprattutto in questioni di cuore.


----------



## Old laretta (23 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sì Bruja ma non credo che la bontà d'animo sia di questo mondo, soprattutto in questioni di cuore.


Credo che l'essere umano sia per natura egoista...qualcuno lo è in alcune cose,qualcuno in altre...qualcuno lo è a livelli estremi,altri lo sono meno...cambiano le sfumature,ma non il colore. L'altrusimo e la bontà d'animo allo stato puro non esistono purtroppo.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (23 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sì Bruja ma non credo che la bontà d'animo sia di questo mondo, soprattutto in questioni di cuore.



Ok siamo tutti brutti sporchi e cattivi


----------



## MK (23 Giugno 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ok siamo tutti brutti sporchi e cattivi


Siamo ANCHE brutti sporchi e cattivi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Siamo ANCHE brutti sporchi e cattivi.


 Parla per te...


----------



## MK (23 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Parla per te...


IO sono anche brutta sporca e cattiva, sorry...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> IO sono anche brutta sporca e cattiva, sorry...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (23 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Siamo ANCHE brutti sporchi e cattivi.



E quindi qualche volta buoni d'animo....ricordi il ragazzo di colore che morì in mare per salvare due bimbi che stavano per annegare ? Se non è bontà d'animo quella...


----------



## MK (23 Giugno 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> E quindi qualche volta buoni d'animo....ricordi il ragazzo di colore che morì in mare per salvare due bimbi che stavano per annegare ? Se non è bontà d'animo quella...


Certo che sì.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (23 Giugno 2009)

Comunque, io sono brutto di sicuro, sporco direi di no, cattivo qualche volta...


----------



## Old danut (23 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Credo che l'essere umano sia per natura egoista...qualcuno lo è in alcune cose,qualcuno in altre...qualcuno lo è a livelli estremi,altri lo sono meno...cambiano le sfumature,ma non il colore. L'altrusimo e la bontà d'animo allo stato puro non esistono purtroppo.


laretta, tu ami questo tuo modo di essere la donna forte, inzia da questo, mostrati debole, perchè è quello che sei in verità. Se gli dici che vorresti andare con altri dimostri solo dio essere umana e non perfetta come le persone che lasciano perchè non amano più ma sono irreprensibili, tu non lo sei! Leggendo parecchio basta poco per capire  che per le donne ci vuole un nulla per avere i bei ricordi ed andare avanti, per l'uomo è diverso. I bei ricordi rimangono, il presente non deve avere quell'alone della sua forza inesistente.
Laretta, guarda che dicendoti così non faccio che darti una mano, facendo così lui non starà forse meglio, starà sicuramente meglio,. perchè ti toglierà da quel piedistallo su cui eri senza perdere comunque la stima per te, semplicemente si accorgerà di averti sovrastimata.


----------



## MK (23 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Leggendo parecchio basta poco per capire che per le donne ci vuole un nulla per avere i bei ricordi ed andare avanti, per l'uomo è diverso.


Dici? Perché secondo te?


----------



## Old danut (23 Giugno 2009)

Perchè le donne chiudono, gli uomini mai se non sono dei legittimi bastardi. Credi che io non voglia molto bene più di quello che vorrebbe un fratello a sua sorella alla mia prima ragazza? Credi che non lo volevo alla mia ex prima di scoprire di essere stato fucilato senza saperlo? Io so solo che un uomo certi perchè se li chiede vista la sua propensione maggiore alla razionalità, certe domande possono rimanere sopite per anni, ma rimarrebbero. Non è meglio dare risposte mezze vere a quelle domande che verrebbero fuori?


----------



## Old domitilla (23 Giugno 2009)

Mollalo, nn ti vuole, te lo dico per esperienza personale e nn perchè sono stata nella tua stessa posizione, ma perchè mi sono trovata nella sua stessa posizione!


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Giugno 2009)

*quo vadis?*



domitilla ha detto:


> Mollalo, nn ti vuole*, te lo dico per esperienza personale e nn perchè sono stata nella tua stessa posizione, ma perchè mi sono trovata nella sua stessa posizione!*


e che vor dì?
andò vai
ar cinema
a che vedè?
quo vadis


----------



## Verena67 (24 Giugno 2009)

voleva ribadire il concetto


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Perchè le donne chiudono, gli uomini mai se non sono dei legittimi bastardi. Credi che io non voglia molto bene più di quello che vorrebbe un fratello a sua sorella alla mia prima ragazza? Credi che non lo volevo alla mia ex prima di scoprire di essere stato fucilato senza saperlo? Io so solo che un uomo certi perchè se li chiede vista la sua propensione maggiore alla razionalità, certe domande possono rimanere sopite per anni, ma rimarrebbero. Non è meglio dare risposte mezze vere a quelle domande che verrebbero fuori?


 

Io non ne farei una distinzione fra uomini e donne. Certe persone (di entrambi i sessi) riescono a guardare avanti, altre restano inchiodate al passato e si rovinano il resto della vita...


----------



## oscuro (24 Giugno 2009)

*Ecco*

Ci avrei scommesso....adesso mal comune mezzo gaudio...siamo tutti così....tutti egoisti e senza scrupoli?NO laretta cara Tu sei così.....sei libera di raccontarti tutte le mezze verità che ti pare....come stai facendo alla grande...però cara non pretendere CHE CI CREDIAMO....Tutto qui!


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Comunque, io sono brutto di sicuro, sporco direi di no, cattivo qualche volta...












   nessuno è perfetto fab


----------



## Grande82 (24 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> *laretta, tu ami questo tuo modo di essere la donna forte, inzia da questo, mostrati debole*, perchè è quello che sei in verità. Se gli dici che vorresti andare con altri dimostri solo dio essere umana e non perfetta come le persone che lasciano perchè non amano più ma sono irreprensibili, tu non lo sei! Leggendo parecchio basta poco per capire che per le donne ci vuole un nulla per avere i bei ricordi ed andare avanti, per l'uomo è diverso. I bei ricordi rimangono, il presente non deve avere quell'alone della sua forza inesistente.
> Laretta, guarda che dicendoti così non faccio che darti una mano, facendo così lui non starà forse meglio, starà sicuramente meglio,. perchè ti toglierà da quel piedistallo su cui eri senza perdere comunque la stima per te, semplicemente si accorgerà di averti sovrastimata.


 concordo (e sono quasi commossa!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 :sonar

	
	
		
		
	


	




    con danut..........
.....ma solo su questa primissima parte!!!
Non concordo sulla modalità di azione: anche io ho lasciato e non ho accennato al tradimento o ad altri uomini perchè sapevo bene che non era il tradimento la ragione. 
La modalità di interazione col suo ex, anzi, coi suoi ex, la decide laretta.
PErò penso che ora dovrebbe inziare a chiedersi cosa le dava quell'uomo, come la faceva sentire e cosa le mancasse nel suo rapporto.
Forse tra queste cose c'è che le mancava la possibilità di essere debole, fragile, di non fare sempre la scelta giusta....


----------



## Bruja (24 Giugno 2009)

*Grande82*

.





Grande82 ha detto:


> concordo (e sono quasi commossa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per riuscire ad essere "consapevole" di essere deboli é necessario accettarsi come tali, non nascondendo quella fragilità ma comprendendo che é la stessa forza degli umili che sono grandi proprio per la loro persuasione intrinseca. 
In quel caso sbagliare é solo una parte del vivere, del conoscere, e non sempre quella negativa se l'errore aiuta a capirsi.
Bruja


----------

